# Autónomos ¿Como no chapáis el garito en España y os lo abrís en Estonia ya? No hay que viajar ni residir en Estonia.



## Neosarraceno1 (27 May 2022)

"El cambio fue como de la noche a la mañana": por qué hay españoles cerrando sus empresas y abriéndolas en Estonia por internet







www-xataka-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2022)

Pues porque si vives en España fiscalizas en España.

Si no, le tienes que explicar a Hacienda que no pasas 183 días en el país y puede no entenderlo.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (27 May 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Pues porque si vives en España fiscalizas en España.
> 
> Si no, le tienes que explicar a Hacienda que no pasas 183 días en el país y puede no entenderlo.



Según he leído en el artículo no es necesario. Creo que hay un convenio y se reparten los impuestos a pagar entre Estonia y España y que aún así es mucho más rentable que ser autónomo en España. Eres e-residente estonio, pero resides en España.


----------



## ediedee (27 May 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> "El cambio fue como de la noche a la mañana": por qué hay españoles cerrando sus empresas y abriéndolas en Estonia por internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque la fiscalidad de un país es mucho más compleja de lo que crees, no cualquier autónomo puede cambiar su residencia fiscal así como así, ni las excepciones fiscales son iguales para todos, la presión fiscal en Estonia es de 33 y en España de 37, esos impuestos salen de algún lado y generalmente las ventajas fiscales que ofrecen países pequeños tienen la intención de atraer grandes fortunas, no de pela vainas. Lo mismo te vas a Estonia, Andorra, Portugal, Irlanda o cualquier otro y te comes una mierda como el sombrero de un picador, y te sangran de igual manera.

Y dicho todo esto Estonia está en un momento "dulce" si no tenemos en cuenta que tiene 6 puntos más de inflación que españa. Dentro de 10, 15 años veremos.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (27 May 2022)

Aquí la gente opina y no sabe de lo que habla. Podéis leeros el artículo. La residencia la tienes en España, solo has de hacerte e-residente en Estonia ( residente electrónico) y abrir la empresa en un par de clicks desde España o desde cualquier país.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Aquí la gente opina y no sabe de lo que habla. Leeros el artículo. La residencia la tienes en España, solo has de hacerte e-residente en Estonia ( residente electrónico) y abrir la empresa en un par de clicks desde España o desde cualquier país.



"Leeros el artículo" dices

"Consulta con Hacienda" te digo yo

Eso vale para nómadas digitales, no para el típico padre con hipoteca


----------



## Skreytingamaður (27 May 2022)

La única forma de trabajar como autónomo en otro país es marchándote allí, y ni siquiera así es tan fácil dejar de ser residente fiscal. Porque si te dejas aquí a tus hijos, estás pagando una hipoteca o tienes cualquier tipo de vínculo que te te ate puede ser que te sigan considerando residente fiscal español.
Tendrías que vender tus propiedades y marcharte con tu familia, no podrías tener aquí ni cuenta bancaria, incluso hay quien recomienda no tener número de teléfono español.


----------



## Extremoyduro (27 May 2022)

El artículo habla de las facilidades para montar una empresa en Estonia. Pero no se refiere al lugar en el que tienes que tributar. Si reside físicamente en España durante más de 183 días, tiene que tributar aquí. Otra cosa distinta es que tenga una empresa allí con la que pueda facturar (y si se lo sabe montar bien, puede sacar beneficio de ello). Pero la hacienda española no va a permitir que deje usted de tributar ni un céntimo de lo que pueda rebañar en suelo patrio.


----------



## elCañonero (27 May 2022)

Pero enserio créeis que eso está hecho pqra que se beneficie el remero medio? Tenéis 12 años?


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (27 May 2022)

Esconded cada céntimo de las garras del demonio.


----------



## frankie83 (27 May 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Aquí la gente opina y no sabe de lo que habla. Leeros el artículo. La residencia la tienes en España, solo has de hacerte e-residente en Estonia ( residente electrónico) y abrir la empresa en un par de clicks desde España o desde cualquier país.



Con la e-residencia 
hacienda se limpia el culo


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (27 May 2022)

Está claro no es para todo tipo de autónomos, ideal para sector digital.


----------



## tolomeo (27 May 2022)

A ver , que lo que te ahorras es el robo de 300 al mes de SS ( quie quiere aumentar el escrivá) , y recaudarles el IVA
El irpf lo pagas como persona física residente en España.

Eso sí, te montas la empresita estonia , y te pones nómina SMI.

Les den por el puto culo apestoso


----------



## pabloiseguro (27 May 2022)

No te regalo ni un clic hijodeputa.


----------



## javac (29 May 2022)

Hola hola
Creo que hay que diferenciar las temáticas del artículo
1) El artículo habla de la facilidad de crear una empresa en Estonia, en terreno europeo.

2) El artículo no habla de la residencia fiscal. La residencia fiscal para un padre, con hijos y casa en España, será siempre España, porque Hacienda considera su nucleo familiar asentado aquí

Tu empresa puede estar en España, Alemania, Estonia o Honolulu pero como la mayor parte de tu grueso de negocio sea aquí, y tu familia vive aquí, para Hacienda, aunque no pases aquí 183 días, eres residente fiscal.

Hay que mover negocio y familia fuera de España, para que eso no sucede.

Otro ejemplo, te vas a vivir a Bielorrusia porque te gusta el clima, 366 días de año bisiesto. No tienes familia, pero tienes dos pisos en propiedad que te revierten 15000 euros al año.

Como fiscalmente no seas capaz de generar más de 15000 euros en Bielorrusia, Hacienda te declara residente fiscal, auque no estés aquí

Vamos, si piso o familia, estás vinculado a Hacienda española


----------



## elepwr (1 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> Hola hola
> Creo que hay que diferenciar las temáticas del artículo
> 1) El artículo habla de la facilidad de crear una empresa en Estonia, en terreno europeo.
> 
> ...



si vivo en Bielorusia, soy autonomo en Bioelorusia y trabajo en remoto para una empresa de España me libro? es decir, tendrian alguna manera de obligarme a tributar en España si no vivo ahi ni tengo nada ahi?


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Jun 2022)

Si vives en España te toca tributar aquí. No hay más. Todo lo demás es multazo y bancarrota.


----------



## javac (1 Jun 2022)

elepwr dijo:


> si vivo en Bielorusia, soy autonomo en Bioelorusia y trabajo en remoto para una empresa de España me libro? es decir, tendrian alguna manera de obligarme a tributar en España si no vivo ahi ni tengo nada ahi?



La tributa ion por ingresos es mundial. Tendrías que registrarte como residente fiscal en Bielorrusia y declarar allí. 
Pero, si tienes acciones en España, Familia y vivienda, hacienda puede no aceptar que seas residente fiscal fuera y hacerte residente fiscal aquí. 
Si tus ingresos de España son mqyores que en Bielorrusia, hacienda puede declararte residente fiscal aquí 

Asesoramos bien, hay 3 condiciones, tiempo en país , ingresos en país e ingresos principales


----------



## rafabogado (1 Jun 2022)

javac dijo:


> La tributa ion por ingresos es mundial. Tendrías que registrarte como residente fiscal en Bielorrusia y declarar allí.
> Pero, si tienes acciones en España, Familia y vivienda, hacienda puede no aceptar que seas residente fiscal fuera y hacerte residente fiscal aquí.
> Si tus ingresos de España son mqyores que en Bielorrusia, hacienda puede declararte residente fiscal aquí
> 
> Asesoramos bien, hay 3 condiciones, tiempo en país , ingresos en país e ingresos principales



Además, para colmo, aun para el caso de que puedas demostrar que no eres residente fiscal en España... si tienes dos pisos aquí... pagarás el "IRPF de no residentes", lo cual puede suponer perfectamente que pagues hasta más que si fueras residente fiscal aquí por esas dos propiedades.

O sea, que te consideren "no residente" teniendo propiedades en España no significa un éxito, sino que te crujen bastante más con las rentas inmobiliarias.


----------



## alfacs (1 Jun 2022)

Y le veo posibles ventajas en hacer lo siguiente:
- te hace e-residente en Estonia
- creas, como e-residente, una empresa con sede en Estonia : MELAPELAÑORDIA,SL
- MELAPELAÑORDIA,SL te contrata a ti mismo como currante te paga nominas por las que si tributas en España legalmente.

Haciéndolo así te ahorras (1) la tributación de los beneficios empresariales reinvertidos (trabjo digital, pues me compro un PC nuevo cada año como reinversion de los beneficios, y del resto (2) pues una vez pagados los impuestotos mas bajos en estonia los tienes disponibles directamente para gastar via tarjeta de credito de banco estonio.

Hay algo ilegal ahí?


----------



## Espeluznao (1 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> "El cambio fue como de la noche a la mañana": por qué hay españoles cerrando sus empresas y abriéndolas en Estonia por internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque el autónomo medio en España es como Pepe Gotera y Otilio.

Y porque Estonia ya es un país caro. Tallinn es una ciudad donde los precios han subido porque los finlandeses, que tienen pasta, se van allí a hacer compras etc Se puede cruzar en ferry y hasta llevarte el coche.


----------



## Impresionante (1 Jun 2022)

Díselo a los youtubers y te ponen un piso


----------



## javac (1 Jun 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Porque el autónomo medio en España es como Pepe Gotera y Otilio.
> 
> Y porque Estonia ya es un país caro. Tallinn es una ciudad donde los precios han subido porque los finlandeses, que tienen pasta, se van allí a hacer compras etc Se puede cruzar en ferry y hasta llevarte el coche.



Bueno, la familia tira mucho


----------



## BigJoe (1 Jun 2022)

Tras haber tenido que pagar cuota mensual + gestoría + IRPF trimestral estos hilos tocan la fibra, pero como mencionan más arriba, se que no aplica para el remero comunis como yo


----------



## BigJoe (1 Jun 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Esconded cada céntimo de las garras del demonio.



Estoy convencido que pueden caer mil y una plataformas de la Segurida Social pero el software que utilizan para monitorizar y vigilar los ingresos no declarados será algo que nunca falle.

Es más, estoy convencido que Hacienda sabe de miles de autonomos que no han declarado todo lo que han ganado y están esperando al plazo que tienen para pedir cuentas (cuatro años) para hacerlo con el máximo recargo posible


----------



## javso (2 Jun 2022)

Como autónomo puteado que soy he estado leyendo por ahí un poco. En la página oficial pone claramente esto:

E-Residency is also not a way to avoid paying taxes in your home country. And it certainly shouldn’t be seen as a viable solution for anyone looking to avoid paying their fair share of taxes. 

Así que, si te siguen sangrando a impuestos en España, ¿qué ventaja tiene esto? Porque además gratis no es.


----------



## javac (2 Jun 2022)

javso dijo:


> Como autónomo puteado que soy he estado leyendo por ahí un poco. En la página oficial pone claramente esto:
> 
> E-Residency is also not a way to avoid paying taxes in your home country. And it certainly shouldn’t be seen as a viable solution for anyone looking to avoid paying their fair share of taxes.
> 
> Así que, si te siguen sangrando a impuestos en España, ¿qué ventaja tiene esto? Porque además gratis no es.



La facilidad de creación y gestión de la Empresa, no un tema de elusion fiscal


----------



## alexforum (30 Jun 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Aquí la gente opina y no sabe de lo que habla. Leeros el artículo. La residencia la tienes en España, solo has de hacerte e-residente en Estonia ( residente electrónico) y abrir la empresa en un par de clicks desde España o desde cualquier país.





Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> "El cambio fue como de la noche a la mañana": por qué hay españoles cerrando sus empresas y abriéndolas en Estonia por internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ES que el tema no va de tu residencia fiscal (como persona fisica) que tambien. El tema chungo es el *establecimiento permanente *de la empresa. Si trabajas desde España en remoto, y eres el unico socio y administrador hacienda puede llegar a considerar que tu empresa tiene un establecimiento permanente en España y por lo tanto tu empresa deberia de pagar impuestos en España ...

Busca en google " empresas en estonia establecimiento permanente" y veras que divertido. En teoria puede ocurrir, otra cosa es que te pillen, pero como poder ... pueden.

En las mismas webs de Estonia, ya van dando pistas de que no es oro todo lo que reluce:


https://learn.e-resident.gov.ee/hc/en-us/articles/360002542497-Permanent-Establishment



Esto de la empresa en Estonia yo lo he estado investigando un tiempo y la unica utilidad que le veo es para alguien que viva fuera de la UE y/o una empresa que tenga actividad sustancial en Estonia (con empleados, etc en Estonia) y que por lo tanto no se pueda considerar que tenga Establecimiento permanente en is-pain.

OJO no soy ni contable ni nada, pero estas fueron mis conclusiones. Si quieres ser 100% legal y sin follones, yo no lo veo. Otra cosa es que a dia de hoy, como me dijo la "asesora fiscal de Companio' (empresa que se dedica ayudar a la gente a montar empresas en estonia...), otra cosa es que hacienda no mire, o que en su experiencia hacienda nunca haya "reclamado" una empresa en Estonia...


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (1 Jul 2022)

Ivas bien... la pregunta correcta es : por que no chapais el garito en España y trabajais en negro?


----------



## Klapaucius (1 Jul 2022)

alfacs dijo:


> Y le veo posibles ventajas en hacer lo siguiente:
> - te hace e-residente en Estonia
> - creas, como e-residente, una empresa con sede en Estonia : MELAPELAÑORDIA,SL
> - MELAPELAÑORDIA,SL te contrata a ti mismo como currante te paga nominas por las que si tributas en España legalmente.
> ...



Suena bien. Alguien que vea fallo en esta forma de elusión fiscal?


----------



## Tocomotxo (1 Jul 2022)

Porque puede que Estonia en breve tenga que usar el rublo, y a ti no te van a dar una e-residence con banderita rusa


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Jul 2022)

Es fisicamente imposible que los niños rata sean mas sunormales joder. Cada dia superandose


----------



## F.Alonso21 (1 Jul 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> A ver , que lo que te ahorras es el robo de 300 al mes de SS ( quie quiere aumentar el escrivá) , y recaudarles el IVA
> El irpf lo pagas como persona física residente en España.
> 
> Eso sí, te montas la empresita estonia , y te pones nómina SMI.
> ...



No creo que sea tan facil, lo de España es una ruina el mundo autonomos...



javac dijo:


> La tributa ion por ingresos es mundial. Tendrías que registrarte como residente fiscal en Bielorrusia y declarar allí.
> Pero, si tienes acciones en España, Familia y vivienda, hacienda puede no aceptar que seas residente fiscal fuera y hacerte residente fiscal aquí.
> Si tus ingresos de España son mqyores que en Bielorrusia, hacienda puede declararte residente fiscal aquí
> 
> Asesoramos bien, hay 3 condiciones, tiempo en país , ingresos en país e ingresos principales



Bufff no solo estancia sino propiedades, que mal rollo.

Como les gusta saquear a los españoles, no vaya a ser que los politicos y sus enchufes-chiringuitos-pensionistaslangostos no vivan a cuerpo de rey.


----------



## LordKeynes (1 Jul 2022)

Para eso hay que abandonar España.
De puta madre si tienes un negocio digital.
Imposible si eres un currante normal.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Jul 2022)

Yo cada vez lo tengo más claro, quién defrauda impuestos en España, es un HEROE.
Feminismo, paguitas para tercermundistas, sanidad y educación tercermundista, funcivagos,... para eso se pagan impuestos aquí, lo dicho, HEROES.


----------



## kawaiidesu (1 Jul 2022)

Alguno se va a llevar una sorpresa con la chorrada esta. Hacienda y la SS no perdonan.


----------



## alexforum (2 Jul 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> ES que el tema no va de tu residencia fiscal (como persona fisica) que tambien. El tema chungo es el *establecimiento permanente *de la empresa. Si trabajas desde España en remoto, y eres el unico socio y administrador hacienda puede llegar a considerar que tu empresa tiene un establecimiento permanente en España y por lo tanto tu empresa deberia de pagar impuestos en España ...
> 
> Busca en google " empresas en estonia establecimiento permanente" y veras que divertido. En teoria puede ocurrir, otra cosa es que te pillen, pero como poder ... pueden.
> 
> ...





Klapaucius dijo:


> Suena bien. Alguien que vea fallo en esta forma de elusión fiscal?



Te lo cito arriba... A ver, si vives en España y eres el unico socio y administrador hacienda puede considerar que la empresa tiene establecimiento permanente en España, y por lo tanto reclamar la empresa a Estonia, y hacerle pagar impuestos de sociedades en is-pain.

Hay mucho humo con todo esto del e-resident. E-resident esta muy bien si vives en Estonia, si tu empresa va a tener empleados etc en Estonia, o si eres de un pais fuera de la UE y quieres acceso al mercado de la UE, a su vez viviendo en un pais donde a hacienda le importe una mierda todo.

Como digo en mi post, yo lo he investigado y en teoria puede pasar, otra cosa es que hacienda no este mirando activamente, y nunca reclamen tu empresa. Pero como poder, puede...


----------



## monbolongo (2 Jul 2022)

A ver, esoto es como poner un candado gordo a la bici o una alarma de Securitas Direct. No van a impedir que te roben, pero si hay otras bicis y otras casas sin eso pues los ladrones irán primero a por los otros.

La cosa es que si montas la empresa en Estonia paralos ladrones de Hacienda es u poco más difícil embargar las cuentas de la empresa estona. Eso si, dinero quete traigas a España como persona fisica (que reside en España), dinero que lógicamente tendra que tributar en España.

En lo de Estonia veo dos situaciones:

SITUACION A:

Pimpollo que haciendo trabajillos por internet o con tienducha online se gana unos 500 u 800 euros al mes para extras o vicios. Puede ser su único trabajo o algo que hsce en su tiempo libre como funcionario de correos. Si lo hace en España tiene dos opciones:

- Ir en negro y cobrar ese dinero en una cuenta tipo Revolut o Paypal (si lo cobra en cuenta española le cazan rápido)... e ir sacando la pasta del cajero. 
Durante unos años esa táctics le puede funcionar si no acumula mucho dinero y cae por debajo del radar.

- La legal: darse de alta como autónomo y empezar a pagar 50 euros al mes de autonomos más 90 euros de gestoria para presentar los 1000 papeles. De ahí declarar IVAs e IRPFs (salvo que ingrese menos de 14000) y ni ocurrirsele declarar como gasto un móvil, una conexión a internet o una cocacola porque Hacienda te dirá que no, que eso no es aceptable y te crujirá a multas y quebraderos de cabeza. 

Como alternativa puede montar una empresa en Estonia PACODEMIERDA OÜ, tendra que seguir pagando los 90 euros de gestoría (mas unos 500 que cuesta todo el proceso). Abrir una cuenta en una fintech fuera de España CUYO TITULAR ES PACODEMIERDA OÜ y empezar a facturar por ahí. La Hacienda estona no es tan ladrona como la española y podrá declarar ciertos gastos (conexión a internet, móvil, ropa "de trabajo", mobiliario, y sobre todo gastos de viajes) a nombre de la empresa y el resto pues ir guardandolo en las cuentas Estonas.

Hacienda para crujirle primero tendría que detectarle. Eso lo tiene algo más difícil que en España. La Fintech le va a preguntar que por qué quiere los estractos (en España los bancos se los dan sin preguntar nada), y si España decide que la empresa PACODEMIERDA OÜ tiene un establecimiento permanente en España tendra que discutirlo con la Hacienda Estona que vcomo podeis imaginar no va a ceder tan facilmente porque a Estonia le interesa que las empresas se monten allí y paguen impuestos allí. Si Hacienda quiere embargar a Pepe tiene que embargar a PACODEMIERDA OÜ y currarselo un poco. El ladrón de hacienda, funcionario de alma derroida, buscará conseguir su bonus (objetivo robar X euros al ciudadano) y empezará por las víctimas más fáciles no con PACODEMIERDA OÜ.

Yo la verdad para gente que gane menos de 500 euros al mes con chapuzas digitales solo veo dos opciones: jugartela a todo en B o montar la empresa en Estonia pero solo si piensa que aquello puede crecer. Y eso nos lleva al punto 2.

SITUACION B:

Si lo que vendes (servicio o producto) como autónomo sin empleados se puede hacer 100% online y empiezas a ganar una cantidad importante (más de 6000 euros al mes) llega un momento en el que hacerlo tú solo desde España es absurdo.

Lo primero es sobre hacerlo tu solo: a esos niveles de beneficios para ganar más no te vas a poner a echarle más horas, para que el gobierno te robe el 45% de IRPF. Además el día tiene 24 horas. En ese momento te conviertes en un empresario: vas a buscar contratar gente que trabaje para tí, tu les pagas algo justo pero tú te quedas con un % de las ganancias (porque pones tu dinero en riesgo o eres el que tiene la cartera de clientes o lo que sea). Si contratas gente como autónomo en España (nóminas) te buscas la ruina (literal). Entonces tienes basicamente 3 opciones:

- Montar una sociedad unipersonal en España sin empleados, subcontratando a otros autónomos y que los ladrones de la Hacienda española, con todos tus datos disponibles y sin seguridad juridica alguna te digan que lo tuyo es una "Sociedad interpuesta para la elusión fiscal" y te crujan vivo. También te crujirá la seguridad social al considerar a los autónomos con los que trabajas como "autónomo dependiente o falso autónomo".

- Montar una sociedad con gente en nómina (para evitar lo de la sociedad interpuesta). Siendo micropyme como contrates a alguien que se de de baja o tenga un hijo o cualquier otra cosa te arruinas igual. Te follarán vivo a regulaciones (registros de horario, pagarle la luz a los empleados si hacen teletrabajo, licencias de apertura y 10.000 mierdas que no te dejarán centrarte en hacer crecer tu negocio). Además pagarás impuesto de sociedades desde el primer euro, iva trimestral y como te metas en un proyecto gordo y paguen tarde o no te paguen te puedes arruinar y quebrar de éxito.

- Montas una empresa en Estonia (unos 500 euros entre tarjeta y otras tasas), ni siquiera tienes que poner por adelantado el capital social mínimo de 3000 euros (en España si). Contratas uno o dos freelancers que vivan en Estonia o en Colombia para que hagan una parte razonable del trabajo, tú simplemente te repartes los beneficios que necesitas para vivir (y ahí si, la empresa PACODEMIERDA OÚ paga el 20% en Estonia y luego tú el IRPF correspondiente (que si no pasas de 30000 euros al año no es tanto y si es menos de 14000 ni siquiera tienes que declarar. La empresa PACODEMIERDA OÜ se ahorra además IVAs trimestrales, retenciones de IRPF, control de horario, ley absurda del teletrabajo, informe de impacto de género, etc etc y puedes ir guardando el dinero que no necesites sacar para HACER CRECER TU NEGOCIO.

Para el funcionario de alma derroida de Haciends robarte para cobrar su bonus si tienes la empresa PACODEMIERDA OÜ no es imposible, pero es más dificil. Tendrá que pedir información al gobierno de Estonia, para consultar cualquier contrato, cobros y pagos, tendrá que entenderse con funcionarios estonios en inglés y rellenar papeles y formularios. Salvo que ganes cifras ya de medio millón de euros para arribs raro es que le vaya a compensar el esfuerzo porque su tiempo es limitado y tiene que alcanzar su bonus (lo que de verdad le importa). Y si facturas 500.000 euros al año o más lo normal es que tengas en Estonia ya empleados y entonces dificilmente la Hacienda española va a convencer a un JUEZ ESTONIO de que PACODEMIERDA OÜ es una empresa que en realidad tiene que tributar en España porque su único accionista es español. Entre otras cosas porque si la empresa gana ese dinero eso son ingresos que Estonia no va a querer soltar sin pelearlos.

EN RESUMEN:

Lo de la empresa en Estonia no está pensado ni debe usarse para ahorrarse impuestos si eres un autónomo individual... para eso mejor hacerlo todo en B.

Esta pensado para CREAR UNA EMPRESA, y hacerla crecer... y ahí si que tener una fiscalidad más clara y más inteligente, con mayor seguridad jurídica puede valer la pena.


----------



## Entrambos mares (3 Jul 2022)

Yo... Tras pringar como autónomo, ser aún más gilipollas y montar una SL y tener que volver a trabajar en el mundo asociativo por verme con el agua al cuello lo tengo claro... La forma rentable de operar en España es tener local en propiedad y partir de autónomo con un espacio cedido a una asociación. Incluso puede que alquilado. Y a facturar y a concursar de ambas formas con un equilibrio muy equilibrado entre ambas. A una asociación no se le pide ni un papel y si el trabajo es real... Y cuando la cosa suba, la montas fundación que te permite operar como empresa para concurso público y entidad social para subvenciones según te pille. Por el camino, si eres más industrial que de servicios... Te conviertes en centro especial de empleo. En gestoría no pagas más que con la SL y fiscalmente eres intocable. Aún estoy por ver a la primera asociación a la que investiga hacienda.


----------



## vanderwilde (3 Jul 2022)

No hace falta hacer eso. Pegarle un palo a un banco en España es más fácil que ir a mangar unos kilos de aceitunas para partirlas.

Le sacas 150.000 euros, y ya no te presentas más. Conozco a uno que le pegó el palo, y fue un millón de euros. Toma la llave del edificio, cóbraselo a los pobres a fuerza de comisiones.

Hoy estaba hablando con un amiguete, y se estaba riendo por que le dejó a deber 70.000 merkels a La Caixa, y sigue viviendo mejor que cualquiera. Eso multiplicado por millones de españoles... El dinero fuera del banco, que como se vayan a tomar por culo, que es casi seguro, no van a avisar. Están todos quebrados.


----------



## Apretrujillos (24 Jul 2022)

La peña dándose cuenta ahora que son esclavos del régimen charocrático


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## javac (31 Jul 2022)

Residencia fiscal en España: ¿cómo se cuentan los 183 días y qué significa 'centro de intereses económicos'?


España, como la mayoría de países de su entorno, grava a las personas físicas en función de su residencia. Uno de los conflictos más frecuentes que genera este modelo es el conflicto de doble residencia, es decir, cuando dos países distintos consideran a una misma persona residente en su...




www.garrigues.com





Garrigues, padre de la constitución 

Se considera que un individuo es residente fiscal en España si: (i) permanece físicamente en territorio español más de 183 días; o (ii) tiene en España el núcleo principal o la base de sus actividades o intereses económicos, de forma directa o indirecta (en adelante “centro de intereses económicos”). Asimismo, se presume, salvo prueba en contrario, que un individuo es residente cuando su cónyuge no separado legalmente e hijos menores dependientes tienen dicha consideración de acuerdo con las regalas anteriores


----------



## TylerDurden99 (31 Jul 2022)

A hacienda le suda la polla la pelicula que te montes y las e-pajas estonias. Asesorate antes de decir gilipolleces porque tu imbecilidad le puede costar caro a algun incauto. 

Que a nadie se le ocurra hacer nada sin hacer una consulta en profundiad a un experto en tributario. Si la actividad se da en españa le da igual a hacienda que te vayas a tomar por culo.


----------



## Paradise_man (31 Jul 2022)

El programa de microempresas rumanas es incluso mejor que el Estonio ya que solo pagas un 3% hasta 1M de euros.... Eso sí, mejor tener un testaferro ya que el registro de últimos beneficiarios es público en toda la UE por lo que Hacienda sabe perfectamente quién está detrás de esa empresa


----------



## monbolongo (31 Jul 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> A hacienda le suda la polla la pelicula que te montes y las e-pajas estonias. Asesorate antes de decir gilipolleces porque tu imbecilidad le puede costar caro a algun incauto.
> 
> Que a nadie se le ocurra hacer nada sin hacer una consulta en profundiad a un experto en tributario. Si la actividad se da en españa le da igual a hacienda que te vayas a tomar por culo.



Si resides en España tendrás que pagar impuestos (IRPF) como persona FISICA en España.

El impuesto por rendimientos de capital es de un 21% ganes 50000 o 50 millones.

Como autónomo (rendimientos del trabajo) a partir de 80.000 pagas un 42%, amén de la cuita de autónomos (RETA) que van a ir subiendo cada vez más conforme aumente la deuda pública y los tipos de interés.

Entonces "la jugada" es que si como autónomo facturas 200.000 euros en una actividad deslicalizada para clientes fuera de España (o mayoria fuera de España) pues montas la empresa en Estonia, contratas gente que NO VIVA EN ESPAÑA y pasas de facturar 200.000 como autónomo (y pagar 90.000 de IRPF, a que una empresa en Estonia facture 200.000 pague 50.000 a autónomos que viven en otros paises que son los que hacen el trabajo y de los 150.000 de beneficios pagues el 0% en impuesto de sociedades. De ahí la empresa Estona pagará por ejemplo 100.001 en dividendos (para no tener nunca más de 50.000 fuera de España y evitar el 720), de los cuales la empresa estona pagará a Estonia un 20% (15% a partir del segundo año).

Tú recibirás 80.000 como rendimiento de capital, de los que pagarás un 21% en España (16.000) y te quedan limpios 64.000, más los 49.999 que quedan en Estonia (que podrás sacar el último año aunque no factures nada).

Eso son más o menos 110.000, lo mismo que te quedaría si lo hicieras como autonomo en España con dos matices:
- en vez de financiar con 90.000 euros al ministerio de igualdad, solo pagarás 16.000 (un verdadero acto patriótico)
- estarás creando una empresa, donde no haces tu el trabajo y que puede escalar mejor a si lo haces como autónomo.

Y lo que es más importante, si haciebda te toca los cojones te podrá embargar tus cuentas personales, pero para embargar las cuentas de la empresa en Estonia tendrá que obtener la autorización judicial de Estonia donde hay una mayor seguridad jurídica (pensad por ejemplo qué hubiese pasado en el caso Juana Rivas si los niños no hubiesen vivido en Italia).

En el caso de tener líos con Hacienda la empresa estona podrá seguir operando, sus cuentas abiertas en un banco estonio no serán embargadas. No digamos si llega un corralito a España.

Esas son las razones para montar la empresa en Estonia (seguridad jurídica, sencillez en el papeleo, menores costes de creación y disolución, ponérselo un poco más difícil a los ladrones de la hacienda española)... no para evitar pagar impuestos. Si eres un autónomo ganando 1500 euros al mes haciendo páginas web sin perspectivas de pasar de 80.000 euros de facturación al año o de contratar gente no tiene mucho sentido lo de Estonia.


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


>



AQUÍ *NO* SE HOLDEA CON COJONES!!

(si eres autónomo)


----------



## thanos2 (1 Ago 2022)

Muy bien, empresa en Estonia, no pagas autónomos, etc.

Y el médico?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (1 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Muy bien, empresa en Estonia, no pagas autónomos, etc.
> 
> Y el médico?



Pero no era gratí la sanidad¿? 
Aún así por 40€ tienes seguro médico y sin casi esperas comparado con la sanidad pública.


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Pero no era gratí la sanidad¿?
> Aún así por 40€ tienes seguro médico y sin casi esperas comparado con la sanidad pública.



No. La sanidad no es gratis. Si no estás de alta ni apuntado al paro ni como beneficiario de un familiar descubrirás que no es gratis. Te tocará demostrar que resides en España y...


*El aviso de la Seguridad Social sobre la asistencia sanitaria a las personas mayores de 26 años sin trabajo*
*A partir de los 26 ya no se puede ser beneficiario sino que hay que solicitar la asistencia sanitaria como titular*











El aviso de la Seguridad Social sobre la asistencia sanitaria a las personas mayores de 26 años sin trabajo


aviso seguridad social asistencia sanitaria mayores veintiseis




www.ideal.es


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

Siempre se puede hacer una e-consulta con un traductor virtual estonio-español / español-estonio, no?


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

La tienes si eres residente en España y lo demuestras. Lo mismo para los de fuera que para los de dentro. Si trabajas, eres pensionista o cobras el paro es automático, no tienes que hacer nada.

Si no estás en uno de estos supuestos te tienes que poner como beneficiario de un familiar (hasta los 26 años si estás con los padres). Lo tienes que pedir expresamente.

Si no cumples ninguna de estas condiciones (activo, pensionista, perceptor de prestaciones, beneficiario...) lo tienes que pedir *expresamente* por residencia o ir al médico con la tarjeta sanitaria europea *estonia* (preguntad al tío del publireportaje del OP que dice que se dedica a arreglar papeleos e-estonios)


----------



## monbolongo (1 Ago 2022)

Te quedas en paro en España con 40 años. Tienes tres opciones:

- Te das de alta como autónomo, a pagar RETA (ganes dinero o no) y a perder el derecho al paro.
- Sigues cobrando el paro, y luego la paguita... curras pero todo en negro. Si trabajas online dificil, salvo que cobres en bitcoins.
- Sigues cobrando el paro, y luego la paguita... montas la empresa en Estonia y dejas el dinero ahí (en cuanto te lo repartas en dividendos imagino que te cierran el grifo del paro)... eso lo mantienes hasta que se te acaba el paro y las paguitas.

En los tres casos tienes derecho a asistencia sanitaria en España, porque esta es UNIVERSAL Y GRATUITA (no tiene nada que ver, ni se financia, con la seguridad social, desde los 90). Se hacen transplantes de riñón a gente de iberoamerica según llegan por el aeropuerto como "turistas" y no te vsn a atender a ti, español residente en España "sin recursos".

Lo único es que con la opción B y C creo que llega un momento en el que al acabarse el paro dejas de cotizar a la seguridad social (y te quedará una pensión más baja).

Como en España hay muchisima gente que no ha cotizado en su vida pero tiene derecho al voto, cuando llegan a los 65 años reclaman la pensión no contributiva en manifestaciones y los partidos se la conceden. De modo que cotizar en España, salvo que ganes mucha pasta o seas asalariado (que no te queda otra porque va todo por nómina) pues no compensa. Obtienes casi lo mismo sin cotizar (atención sanitaria y pensioncita al llegsr a viejo) pero quedándote tú con el dinero de las cotizaciones para ti.


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Te quedas en paro en España con 40 años. Tienes tres opciones:
> 
> - Te das de alta como autónomo, a pagar RETA (ganes dinero o no) y a perder el derecho al paro.
> - Sigues cobrando el paro, y luego la paguita... curras pero todo en negro. Si trabajas online dificil, salvo que cobres en bitcoins.
> ...



Reitero *para los de fuera y los de dentro *si no tienes derecho a asistencia sanitaria por otro medio tienes que *pedir el derecho expresamente* y se te reconoce por ser *nacional o extranjero residente en España*

Esto no acaba de casar demasiado bien con lo de ser e-residente en Estonia...

Siempre *puedes pedir a las autoridades estonias que te expidan la tarjeta sanitaria europea* y la vas renovando conforme te caduque o, ahora que está de moda, hacer consultas médicas por el Teams. Lo de la farmacia y la atención quirúrgica ya va a estar más jodío, yavestruz.

Bueno. Tampoco. Cuando los servicios de salud crucen datos y vean que residente estonio y estás de vacaciones en España ya te pasarán la factura para que reclames a la SS estonia (que es a la que estás cotizando)












Pagos y reembolsos de tratamientos médicos en el extranjero - Your Europe


Pagos y reembolsos de tratamientos médicos no programados o de emergencia durante una estancia temporal en otro país de la UE.




europa.eu


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 Ago 2022)

Os tienen pillados y no queréis verlo


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

El RD 10/2012 está modificado. Lo de si superabas los 100k anuales no te cubría la asistencia sanitaria, p.e., se declaró inconstitucional.




*Real Decreto-ley 16/2012, de 20 de abril, de medidas urgentes para garantizar la sostenibilidad del Sistema Nacional de Salud y mejorar la calidad y seguridad de sus prestaciones*


Me repito más que el ajo

FAQ de la SS

Esto sí es actual:


*¿Quienes tienen derecho a asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social?  *

Tendrán derecho a la prestación de asistencia sanitaria de la Seguridad Social:

Los trabajadores (afiliados y en alta o en situación asimilada a la de alta).
Los pensionistas de la Seguridad Social.
Los perceptores de prestaciones periódicas, incluidos los perceptores de la prestación o subsidio de desempleo.
Los que habiendo agotado la prestación y el subsidio por desempleo, se encuentren en desempleo y residan en España.
Los que suscriben un Convenio Especial.
Los menores tutelados por la Administración.
*Los distintos de los anteriores que no teniendo cobertura obligatoria de la prestación sanitaria por otra vía, residan en España, sin perjuicio de lo dispuesto en los Reglamentos Comunitarios y Convenios Bilaterales.*
Los beneficiarios de todos los anteriores: 
El cónyuge o persona con análoga relación de afectividad.
El ex cónyuge a cargo del asegurado, con derecho a pensión compensatoria.
Los descendientes y personas asimiladas (tutelados, acogidos legales, y hermanos/as), menores de 26 años o que tengan una discapacidad en grado igual o superior al 65%.

Todos ellos han de reunir los siguientes requisitos: 
Convivir con el titular (salvo separados y divorciados) y estar a su cargo (salvo cónyuge y pareja de hecho).
No percibir rentas superiores al doble del IPREM.
No tener derecho a esta prestación por título distinto.

*También tendrán derecho a la asistencia sanitaria los extranjeros que encontrándose en España no tengan su residencia legal en territorio español.* En este caso para obtener la asistencia sanitaria tendrán que dirigirse directamente al Servicio de Salud de la Comunidad Autónoma donde residan.






Seguridad Social: FAQ


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es






Resumiendo que es gerundio:

*- Nacionales y extranjeros residentes legales en España ------> tiene que pedir reconocimiento del derecho en el INSS*

*- Extranjeros sin residencia legal en España (sin papeles) -----> tienen que pedirlo en el Servicio de Salud de la Comunidad Autonoma *


----------



## monbolongo (1 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Reitero *para los de fuera y los de dentro *si no tienes derecho a asistencia sanitaria por otro medio tienes que *pedir el derecho expresamente* y se te reconoce por ser *nacional o extranjero residente en España*
> 
> Esto no acaba de casar demasiado bien con lo de ser e-residente en Estonia...
> 
> ...



Veo que no conoces bien el programa de e-residency estonio.

Dicho programa no te da ningún derecho de residencia en Estonia, ni hace que pierdas tu residencia en España, ni siquiera genera una doble residencia.

Lo que tiene residencia en Estonia es la empresa que montas, por eso la EMPRESA no paga impuestos en España y tú, si resides en España, si. Y siempre que no hagas ningún trabajo desde España, en cuyo caso los tratados de doble imposición establecen que se produce un "establecimiento permanente" en España.

Por eso lo de la e-residency NO SIRVE para eludir impuestos (es decir currar desde España y no pagar impuestos), sirve para lo que sirve: montar una empresa en Estonia, contratar a gente que viva en Estonia y que la empresa pague los impuestos allí en vez de en España. Para dejar tú, persona física, de oagar impuestos en España te tienes quebir a residir a otro pais y ahí si, tendrás movidas para recibir asistencia sanitaria (aunque tampoco tantas visto cómo los inmegrantes ilegales sin permiso de residencia en España reciben tratamientos gratis en España).

Para que lo entiendas, la "e-residency" no es mucho más que un certificado digital que te permite gestionar una empresa estoba desdd cualquier lugar del mundo y que te envían aunque no vivas en Estonia. Muy parecido a un DNI electrónico, pero poco más (que ya es)


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Veo que no conoces bien el programa de e-residency estonio.
> 
> Dicho programa no te da ningún derecho de residencia en Estonia, ni hace que pierdas tu residencia en España, ni siquiera genera una doble residencia.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices lo tengo claro desde el minuto 1. 

Los youtubers están *físicamente* en Andorra y otros paraísos fiscales por algo.

No es a mí a quien tienes que convencer que lo de los duros a cuatro pesetas aún no se han inventado y que no te puedes escaquear de tus obligaciones como ciudadano a base de clicks.

Esto puede ir bien para las fintech y las start ups extracomunitarias que se quieran posicionar a lo Netflix, Amazon o Google a través de Estonia en lugar de Irlanda.

Para los autónomos paco paquito paco del floro como que no...

Mi intención simplemente es desmontar los cuentos de la lechera que más de uno se monta con la historia de la e-residencia creyendose que juega en las major leagues cuando lo suyo son los partidillos de solteros contra casados.

Próxima parada pedir la ciudadanía de Sealand.









Principado de Sealand - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Apuntadse, coño.


----------



## Espeluznao (1 Ago 2022)

Que se lo digan a Shakira jaja









La Fiscalía pide ocho años de cárcel para Shakira por fraude fiscal de 14,5 millones


A la cantante se le acusa de seis delitos contra la Hacienda pública por defraudar 14,5 millones de euros entre los años 2012 y 2014, simulando que no residía en España.




www.publico.es






Ya puede ir buscando un país adonde huir que no tenga tratado de extradición con España.


----------



## samaruc (1 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Veo que no conoces bien el programa de e-residency estonio.
> 
> Dicho programa no te da ningún derecho de residencia en Estonia, ni hace que pierdas tu residencia en España, ni siquiera genera una doble residencia.
> 
> ...




Abundando sobre el tema, al margen hacienda, en España el campo de aplicación de la SS corresponde a *trabajadores que residan y ejerzan una actividad económica en España.*

Esto significa que del mismo modo que un polaco residente en Polonia monta una empresa en España y contrata personal para ejercer su actividad al margen de donde tenga que declarar los beneficios *no es autónomo en España (no reside)*

Pues lo mismo. Si con la e-residencia te montas una empresa en Estonia y *no ejerces actividad en España no eres autónomo



Artículo 7. Extensión del campo de aplicación.*
_
1. *Estarán comprendidos en el sistema de la Seguridad Social*, a efectos de las prestaciones contributivas, cualquiera que sea su sexo, estado civil y profesión, *los españoles que residan en España y los extranjeros que residan o se encuentren legalmente en España, siempre que, en ambos supuestos, ejerzan su actividad en territorio naciona*l y estén incluidos en alguno de los apartados siguientes:


a) Trabajadores por cuenta ajena que presten sus servicios en las condiciones establecidas por el artículo 1.1 del texto refundido de la Ley del Estatuto de los Trabajadores, en las distintas ramas de la actividad económica o asimilados a ellos, bien sean eventuales, de temporada o fijos, aun de trabajo discontinuo, e incluidos los trabajadores a distancia, y con independencia, en todos los casos, del grupo profesional del trabajador, de la forma y cuantía de la remuneración que perciba y de la naturaleza común o especial de su relación laboral.


b) Trabajadores por cuenta propia o autónomos, sean o no titulares de empresas individuales o familiares, mayores de dieciocho años, que reúnan los requisitos que de modo expreso se determinen en esta ley y en su normativa de desarrollo.


c) Socios trabajadores de cooperativas de trabajo asociado.


d) Estudiantes.


e) Funcionarios públicos, civiles y militares._




*Real Decreto Legislativo 8/2015, de 30 de octubre, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social*


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Ago 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Leeros



Leeos


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (2 Ago 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Leeos



Gracias. Editado

*"*Podéis* leeros *el artículo*"*


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

lo de estonia dicen que es un camelo , te clavan cuando liquidas. es un aplazamiento que al final sales por el estilo..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

asi es . es universal para cualquier extranjero patero que se presente . tu espàñolito si no tienes tarjeta como mucho te trataran en urgencias y suplicando mucho !!


----------



## monbolongo (2 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Abundando sobre el tema, al margen hacienda, en España el campo de aplicación de la SS corresponde a *trabajadores que residan y ejerzan una actividad económica en España.*
> 
> Esto significa que del mismo modo que un polaco residente en Polonia monta una empresa en España y contrata personal para ejercer su actividad al margen de donde tenga que declarar los beneficios *no es autónomo en España (no reside)*
> 
> ...



Incorrecto.

Es perfectamente legal ser autònomo en España y facturar, que se yo, 25000 euros en España (el trabajo que realizas tú) y luego ser propietario de una sociedad en Estonia o en EEUU que factura 1 millón de euros a clientes no residentes en España, cuyo trabajo hacen empleados o subcontratas no residentes en España y pagar solo por los dividendos que recibes (ahí si, en España por ser tú residente Español)

Es como ser accionista de Amazon, más o menos.

Lo importante es NO TRABAJAR para esa empresa desde España, que el trabajo lo hagan otros.

Sin embargo si quieres montar la SL en España el Estado sí que te obliga a darte de alta como autónomo (societario). En otros paises no.

Lo que está claro es que si vas a ser tú quien haga el trabajo entonces lo de Estonia no te sirve (te sirve si no te pillan, pero al final es muy arriesgado creo yo).


----------



## samaruc (2 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Incorrecto.
> 
> Es perfectamente legal ser autònomo en España y facturar, que se yo, 25000 euros en España (el trabajo que realizas tú) y luego ser propietario de una sociedad en Estonia o en EEUU que factura 1 millón de euros a clientes no residentes en España, cuyo trabajo hacen empleados o subcontratas no residentes en España y pagar solo por los dividendos que recibes (ahí si, en España por ser tú residente Español)
> 
> ...




Por si no me he explicado bien o la ley no está bastante clara.

_*Estarán comprendidos en el sistema de la Seguridad Social*, a efectos de las prestaciones contributivas, cualquiera que sea su sexo, estado civil y profesión, *los españoles que residan en España y los extranjeros que residan o se encuentren legalmente en España, siempre que, en ambos supuestos, ejerzan su actividad en territorio naciona*l_



1- ¿Eres *residente* y ejerces actividad *en* España?

Estás comprendido dentro del campo de aplicación de la SS (en alguno de los regímenes que componen el sistema ---> General, Autónomos, Mar...)




2 - ¿Eres *residente* y ejerces actividad *fuera* de España?

No estás comprendido en el campo de aplicación de la SS




3- ¿Eres *no* *residente* y ejerces actividad *fuera* de España?

No estás comprendido en el campo de aplicación de la SS




4- ¿Eres *no* *residente* y ejerces actividad *en* España?

No estás comprendido en el campo de aplicación de la SS





Para estar de alta en la SS en España tienes que *residir y tener actividad en territorio nacional.

Hay casos de administradores ejecutivos no residentes* *con SL españolas que no son autónomos en España por qué no residen aquí.*

Sobre el ejemplo que ponías, p.e.,* si resides y montas una SLU en España* con el 100% de participaciones *si no trabajas directamente en ella* (nombras a un administrador o contratas a un gerente con poderes amplios) *no eres autónomo*.

*Otra cosa es Hacienda.


EDITO*

No hay que confundir trabajar fuera del territorio nacional con los *desplazamientos temporales al extranjero, los trabajadores transfronterizos y los contingentes de trabajadores extranjeros*


----------



## McNulty (2 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que es porque a muchos les sigue saliendo rentable. Es decir, entre lo que no cotizan y cobran en negro, y entre lo que declaran, la diferencia sigue siendo positiva.

Y no me vayáis de dignos Amegos, porque muchísimos autónomos hezpañoles defraudan a Hacienda (no les queda más huevos y lo veo perfectamente legítimo).


----------



## monbolongo (2 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Por si no me he explicado bien o la ley no está bastante clara.
> 
> _*Estarán comprendidos en el sistema de la Seguridad Social*, a efectos de las prestaciones contributivas, cualquiera que sea su sexo, estado civil y profesión, *los españoles que residan en España y los extranjeros que residan o se encuentren legalmente en España, siempre que, en ambos supuestos, ejerzan su actividad en territorio naciona*l_
> 
> ...



Pues eso mismo melón.

Puedes ser el dueño de una empresa en Estonia residiendo en España y puedes en España ser autónomo (porque hagas trabajos al margen de esa empresa), asalariado (incluso funcionario), pensionista o no cotizar (si no realizas ninguna actividad).

Pues no conozco yo funcionarios con negocios "paralelos" que facturan a través de empresas offshore o sino a nombre de su mujer.

De la empresa estona recibes dividendos (como si compras acciones de Coca Cola).

De modo que al ibtener la e-residency no pierdes ningún derecho a asistencia sanitaria en España, ni tienes nada que ver con la Seguridad Social estona.

Al contrario que en España en los paises normales no se da por sentado que por ser dueño de una empresa tengas que cotizar a la Seguridad Social obligatoriamente (o que el administrador cotice a la seguridad social).


----------



## samaruc (3 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Pues eso mismo melón.
> 
> Puedes ser el dueño de una empresa en Estonia residiendo en España y puedes en España ser autónomo (porque hagas trabajos al margen de esa empresa), asalariado (incluso funcionario), pensionista o no cotizar (si no realizas ninguna actividad).
> 
> ...



Lo mío iba dedicado a los ilusos que se planteaban la efusión fiscal alegando tenían la actividad en otro país. 

Que tampoco hace falta la e-residencia esa. En España hay mogollón de empresas en funcionamiento viento en popa a toda vela que los dueños y/o los administradores ejecutivos residen en el extranjero.

Por otra parte te placerá saber que España es un país normal en el que sólo cotizas por ser dueño de la empresa en los supuestos prestes servicios (trabajes) en la misma bien como socio trabajador bien como administrador ejecutivo (gerencia y dirección ordinaria de la empresa).

En otro caso (mero socio capitalista y/o administrador pasivo sin retribución) no eres autónomo ni asimilado por cuenta ajena (relación laboral de carácter especial de alta dirección, excluido de la cotización de desempleo y FOGASA) ni trabajador contratado por la empresa (dependiendo del % de participaciones propias y/o de los familiares colaboradores con los que convivas)


----------



## monbolongo (3 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Lo mío iba dedicado a los ilusos que se planteaban la efusión fiscal alegando tenían la actividad en otro país.
> 
> Que tampoco hace falta la e-residencia esa. En España hay mogollón de empresas en funcionamiento viento en popa a toda vela que los dueños y/o los administradores ejecutivos residen en el extranjero.
> 
> ...



Eso en teoría. Luego en la práctica se lo cuentas al inspector de hacienda español.

O decides que prefieres tratar lo mínimo imprescondible con la hacienda española (y en general con la imprevisible legislación española, por ejemplo mírate la ley del teletrabajo) y prefieres tratar con la de otros paises, sacando toda la actividad económica que puedas fuera de España.


----------



## samaruc (3 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Eso en teoría. Luego en la práctica se lo cuentas al inspector de hacienda español.
> 
> O decides que prefieres tratar lo mínimo imprescondible con la hacienda española (y en general con la imprevisible legislación española, por ejemplo mírate la ley del teletrabajo) y prefieres tratar con la de otros paises, sacando toda la actividad económica que puedas fuera de España.



Me da que crees que la AEAT y la TGSS son la misma entidad... 

No estoy hablando de impuestos (AEAT), estoy hablando de *cotizaciones (TGSS) y prestaciones (INSS)*

A quien se lo tendrás que contar será al *inspector de trabajo y seguridad social* como tengas establecimiento (negocio) en España y *no estés de alta en la SS* en tu condición de administrador o gerente o simple trabajador en el régimen que toque.

En la SS no hay doble imposición. *O cotizas aquí o cotizas allí o no cotizas en ningún lado* (por no cumplir los requisitos de la SS de cada país)

¿Tengo que volver a poner lo de los marineros noruegos que pagaban impuestos a la hacienda noruega (enrolados en buques de bandera noruega) y que no cotizaron una mierda ni a la SS española ni a la SS noruega y se han quedado compuestos y sin pensión (llevan la tira llorando por todos los lados)?









El caso noruego de los marineros españoles sin pensión llega al C. de Europa


Estrasburgo (Francia), 29 abr (EFE).- El Sindicato Mixto de Marineros de Noruega (Fellesforbundet for sjofolk) ha reclamado al Comité Europeo de Derechos Sociales el




www.lavanguardia.com





De plena aplicación al caso que nos ocupa *en materia de SS* (*insisto en que Hacienda es otra ventanilla*)

Pagas impuestos en Estonia y no cotizas ni en España ni en Estonia ni en ningún lado -----> un mojón de pensión para tí

_A Noruega no le parecen suficientes las veces que dijo no, no y no en vía judicial a otorgar pensión a los marineros españoles que trabajaron a bordo de sus barcos sin residir en el país. Ha vuelto a reiterar su negativa por carta a la viuda de uno de aquellos hombres que estuvieron embarcados en sus mercantes antes de 1994. Esta, Leonor Ozón, una de las firmantes de la demanda que ha llevado al país ante el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos, se dirigió a la Seguridad Social del país nórdico solicitando la vida laboral de su marido, así como los impuestos satisfechos, información que necesitaba para realizar unos trámites. Y en lugar de facilitarle esos datos o simplemente informarle de que no era ese el organismo al que debía dirigirse, Noruega responde con una misiva en la que recalca que no tiene derecho a pensión. _









Long Hope: «Estamos sin pensión, Noruega nos robó y nos estafó»


El colectivo de marineros protesta ante el consulado noruego a la espera de que Estrasburgo acepte su demanda



www.lavozdegalicia.es







Si esto sigue *¿veremos dentro de 40 o 50 años emozido engañaos por la SS estonia y reclamamos a la SS española nuestra pensión que no la hemos cotizado por aver zido hengañaos?*


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Ago 2022)

Abrí este hilo en 2021:





__





España crece un 48% en veinte años; Estonia crece un 359% atrayendo autónomos extranjeros 100% online


Atención: https://www.e-resident.gov.ee/start-a-company/ El gobierno de Estonia está metiéndose en el bolsillo a todos los autónomos europeos para que monten su empresa por Internet a través de su E-Residency por alrededor de 400€: Te registras en la web, eliges un lugar físico para tu...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## samaruc (3 Ago 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Abrí este hilo en 2021:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como se está diciendo por activa, pasiva y pluscuamperfecta en este mismo hilo si tienes actividad en España tampoco es que te ahorres la cuota de autónomos...

*Residente en España + actividad en España* + *E-residencia donde te salga de los huevos* *=* *CATCHED!!!






*

Ello no quita que el tema sea un negocio rentable para el que se dedique a asesorar y gestionar la e-residencia. 

Total, *quien va a pagar las multas y los recargos va a ser el que crea que todo el monte es e-orégano...*


----------



## monbolongo (3 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me da que crees que la AEAT y la TGSS son la misma entidad...
> 
> No estoy hablando de impuestos (AEAT), estoy hablando de *cotizaciones (TGSS) y prestaciones (INSS)*
> 
> ...



Ahí te equivocas, por supuesto que SS es una cosa y Hacienda otra. Pero al señor inspector de Hacienda en busca de su bonus le interesa que tú estés dado de alta como autónomo porque automáticamente estás obligado a presentar trimestrales, recaudar iva y eres una posible víctima de alguna inspección de esas automatizadas "a perdigonazos" por las que te ponen una multita de 150 euros por haber rellenado mal un papel.

Igual que los carteristas prefieren calles abarrotadas los inspectores de hacienda prefieren cuanta más gente bajo su radar mejor, así roban mejor (como pasó con el ingreso mínimo vital donde el truco era poner bajo el radar a toda esa gente que lo pide)

Es decir, hacienda también tiene mucho interés en obligar a todo el mundo con más del 50% del equity de cualquier SL pacodemierda a ser autónomo societario... y a la seguridad social ni te cuento.


----------



## samaruc (4 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Ahí te equivocas, por supuesto que SS es una cosa y Hacienda otra. Pero al señor inspector de Hacienda en busca de su bonus le interesa que tú estés dado de alta como autónomo porque automáticamente estás obligado a presentar trimestrales, recaudar iva y eres una posible víctima de alguna inspección de esas automatizadas "a perdigonazos" por las que te ponen una multita de 150 euros por haber rellenado mal un papel.
> 
> Igual que los carteristas prefieren calles abarrotadas los inspectores de hacienda prefieren cuanta más gente bajo su radar mejor, así roban mejor (como pasó con el ingreso mínimo vital donde el truco era poner bajo el radar a toda esa gente que lo pide)
> 
> Es decir, hacienda también tiene mucho interés en obligar a todo el mundo con más del 50% del equity de cualquier SL pacodemierda a ser autónomo societario... y a la seguridad social ni te cuento.



Te confundes con las empleadas de hogar (los empleadores domésticos están obligados a la afiliación, altas, bajas y cotización salvo pacto en contrario si la prestación de servicios es inferior a 60 horas al mes) que la AEAT sí cruza datos con la SS y mete rejonazos a los empleados de hogar que estando obligados (varios pagadores o ingresos) no presentan declaración.

A fecha de hoy no tengo conocimiento de ningún autónomo que se haya dado de alta a requerimiento de un inspector de hacienda. De inspección de trabajo a puñados. No hay semana que no caigan cinco o seis altas de oficio por actuación de la ITSS.

Es más me parece que a los inspectores de hacienda se la bufa soberanamente que te des de alta de autónomo en la SS que, en todo caso, lo que querrá será que te des de alta censal en actividades económicas y profesionales para tenerte pillado con las obligaciones tributarias (que no son las de SS)

No hay autónomos dados de alta en hacienda sin alta en SS y viceversa ni nada...

De hecho en el desarrollo de la nueva cotización por ingresos reales de los autónomos se estipula que si no presentas declaración de IRPF vas a cotizar por la base mínima del grupo de cotización 7.


----------



## monbolongo (4 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Te confundes con las empleadas de hogar (los empleadores domésticos están obligados a la afiliación, altas, bajas y cotización salvo pacto en contrario si la prestación de servicios es inferior a 60 horas al mes) que la AEAT sí cruza datos con la SS y mete rejonazos a los empleados de hogar que estando obligados (varios pagadores o ingresos) no presentan declaración.
> 
> Es más me parece que a los inspectores de hacienda se la bufa soberanamente que te des de alta de autónomo en la SS que, en todo caso, lo que querrá será que te des de alta censal en actividades económicas y profesionales para tenerte pillado con las obligaciones tributarias (que no son las de SS)
> 
> No hay autónomos dados de alta en hacienda sin alta en SS y viceversa ni nada...



Hasta que a Antonio y su camarilla les exigan reducir el déficit para seguir financiando sus redes clientelares (es decir aumentar la recaudación de impuestos y de cotizaciones) y empiecen a cruzar datos y a abrir expedientes a diestro y siniestro a ver si pillan algo mediante la extorsión y la amenaza.

Lo dicho, no se trata de pagar menos impuestos (elusión fiscal, que por cierto es completamente legal) sino de pagar los menos impuestos posibles EN ESPAÑA (simpre por supuesto dentro de la legalidad). Y la e-residency puede compensarte solamente por eso en ciertos casos por lo que ganas en tranquilidad y salud y lo que te vas a ahorrar en adelantar multas y pagar abogados para que luego el Estado te devuelva las multas.

Cualquier al que le hayan abierto un expediente en hacienda de manera injusta (un porcentaje nada desdeñable) y le hayan embargado cuentas durante años mientras se celebra el juicio que al final acabó ganando entenderá esas ventajas.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (5 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Si resides en España tendrás que pagar impuestos (IRPF) como persona FISICA en España.
> 
> El impuesto por rendimientos de capital es de un 21% ganes 50000 o 50 millones.
> 
> ...





+ en España, si uno se monta una SL, esta el tema de la SS y Hacienda; la responsabilidad limitada en España es muy relativa; en la Europa cachonda del Norte, no: si tu empresa deja un pufo a la SS, la deuda se limita a la empresa.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (5 Ago 2022)

Algo que me ha llamado la atención: si vives en Estonia,... e-residency...

Si vives en Estonia NO necesitas la e-residency para NADA.

Aclaremos un concepto básico: la e-residency NO es una residencia legal/fiscal, sino una identificación digital oficial para hacer todo tipo de tramites; en la practica, es una firma digital reconocida por Estonia, nada mas. A estas alturas y después de años de cotorreo, las firmas digitales europeas tendrían que tener reconocimiento universal dentro de la UE, pero parece que la cosa no acaba de funcionar. Ahi es donde juega la e-residency para un ciudadano europeo no residente en Estonia.


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> + en España, si uno se monta una SL, esta el tema de la SS y Hacienda; la responsabilidad limitada en España es muy relativa; en la Europa cachonda del Norte, no: si tu empresa deja un pufo a la SS, la deuda se limita a la empresa.



Menuda inseguridad jurídica en el tráfico mercantil, no?

Los administradores* dejan un pufo por su mala gestión y no se les puede derivar la responsabilidad?

_La aplicación de la “derivación de responsabilidad”, mediante la cual el administrador puede responder con su patrimonio en caso de insolvencia de la sociedad, es una consecuencia de la negligencia en el ejercicio. Esto se debe a que, cuando el administrador se percata de que la sociedad está incurriendo en una causa de disolución, tiene la obligación de convocar a la junta general de la sociedad para adoptar un acuerdo de disolución._









El administrador puede responder con su patrimonio en caso de insolvencia de la sociedad mercantil


La crisis económica que lleva arraigada en España durante los últimos años no apunta a disminuir, sino a incrementarse debido a las condiciones globales, y ante esta




www.lavanguardia.com










*Hay que distinguir entre administradores y socios.


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Algo que me ha llamado la atención: si vives en Estonia,... e-residency...
> 
> Si vives en Estonia NO necesitas la e-residency para NADA.
> 
> Aclaremos un concepto básico: la e-residency NO es una residencia legal/fiscal, sino una identificación digital oficial para hacer todo tipo de tramites; en la practica, es una firma digital reconocida por Estonia, nada mas. A estas alturas y después de años de cotorreo, las firmas digitales europeas tendrían que tener reconocimiento universal dentro de la UE, pero parece que la cosa no acaba de funcionar. Ahi es donde juega la e-residency para un ciudadano europeo no residente en Estonia.



Como el certificado digital en España que lo puedes solicitar en cualquier consulado y relacionarte y hacer trámites con la administración española desde cualquier punto del planeta.

Estando en la Conchinchina te puedes montar una empresa en España y papelear gustosamente desde la Patagonia.


*Cifras de creación de empresas online*








Portal PAE Electrónico







paeelectronico.es


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (5 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Menuda inseguridad jurídica en el tráfico mercantil, no?
> 
> Los administradores* dejan un pufo por su mala gestión y no se les puede derivar la responsabilidad?
> 
> ...



No nos vengamos arriba...

Ejemplos sencillos:
- amigo socio y administrador de una SL en España, la empresa se ve envuelta en un pequeño tumulto, al pavo le embargan (la SS) el sueldo de un empleo totalmente diferente;
- yo ahora mismo estoy vendiendo 3 empresas en plan "shelf company", las tres fuera de España, 2 de ellas tienen 800-900 euros de deuda con la SS y no ha habido ningún tipo de embargos personales a los socios administradores.

La gestión fraudulenta o negligente ("presunción de" en los casos que mencionas) es una cosa y que te embarguen el sueldo por un pufete de 1200-1300 napos es otra cosa; en un pais de ratas predadoras por un lado y esclavos sumisos por otra, parecerá normal; fuera, no tanto. Si fuese normal, la limitación de responsabilidad habría dejado de existir hace tiempo en muchas partes.

* Me alegra inmensamente que distingas entre socios y administradores. Inmensamente.


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> No nos vengamos arriba...
> 
> Ejemplos sencillos:
> - amigo socio y administrador de una SL en España, la empresa se ve envuelta en un pequeño tumulto, al pavo le embargan (la SS) el sueldo de un empleo totalmente diferente;
> ...



Me alegro que te alegres. De todos modos es necesaria la distinción. La responsabilidad es limitada respecto del capital aportado por los socios, no de los administradores puferos que han conducido a la situación de insolvencia a la empresa bajo su dirección y gerencia por sus propios actos (no necesariamente dolosos, puede ser por negligencia manifiesta). 

También me alegra enormemente que diferencies socio-administrador (socio con cargo de administrador) de socio a secas y administrador no socio.

Las derivaciones se hacen a los administradores, sean o no socios.

Respecto los casos que mencionas te alegrará mucho más que las derivaciones de responsabilidad se declaran, no son automáticas, determinándose quienes deben responder solidariamente de los pufos con su patrimonio personal por ser responsables directos o estar obligados legalmente.

Sin previa derivación de responsabilidad ni declaración de responsabilidad (solidaria o subsidiaria) no se emite reclamación de deuda (ni la posterior providencia de apremio previa a la diligencia de embargo) a ningún administrador.

Es el caso que comentas. 1 de 3. Al que le embargaron le abrieron expediente y se le declaró responsable solidario o subsidiario. Ni recurrió (o si lo hizo se desestimó en vía administrativa y, en su caso, en el contencioso), ni pagó, ni pidió aplazamiento y por eso se le está embargando el sueldo. Suerte que era un pufete de mil y poco ( que si hubiera pagado o recurrido la derivación y declararla improcedente no le estarían embarcando el sueldo a contagotas) Llega a ser un pufo gordo se queda sin casa, sin coche y con la nómina embargada de por vida.

Lo de las dos empresas con deudas a la SS ya sabes lo que toca. O líquida el comprador o líquida el vendedor (responsabilidad solidaria)


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (5 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Me alegro que te alegres. De todos modos es necesaria la distinción. La responsabilidad es limitada respecto de los socios, no de los administradores puferos que han conducido a la situación de insolvencia a la empresa bajo su dirección y gerencia por sus propios actos (no necesariamente dolosos, puede ser por negligencia manifiesta)
> 
> Respecto los casos que mencionas te alegrará mucho más que las derivaciones de responsabilidad se declaran, no son automáticas, determinándose quienes deben responder solidariamente de los pufos con su patrimonio personal por ser responsables directos o estar obligados legalmente.
> 
> ...



En empresas pequeñas lo normalísimo en todas partes es la figura del socio-administrador. Yo los problemas los veo ahi. Lo que ocurre en España no tiene sentido, sobre todo en comparación. Están pidiendo a gritos que se nombren como administradores a personas insolventes (mendigos, gente de mal vivir, etc) para que la responsabilidad sea 100% limitada. Algunas de esas SL ya he conocido en España. Luego esta la historia de tener que ser autonomo...

No se, te paso su numero de Whatsapp y le das ánimos    el tio afirma que fue toda una sorpresa, que al no le llego nada y tampoco me metí en mucho detalle. Su mujer si que se metió en mas detalles...

Lo de las empresas con deudas que he mencionado, cierto, alguien tendrá que liquidar. Sin embargos de los administradores, que es lo que estamos discutiendo.


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> En empresas pequeñas lo normalísimo en todas partes es la figura del socio-administrador. Yo los problemas los veo ahi. Lo que ocurre en España no tiene sentido, sobre todo en comparación. Están pidiendo a gritos que se nombren como administradores a personas insolventes (mendigos, gente de mal vivir, etc) para que la responsabilidad sea 100% limitada. Algunas de esas SL ya he conocido en España. Luego esta la historia de tener que ser autonomo...
> 
> No se, te paso su numero de Whatsapp y le das ánimos    el tio afirma que fue toda una sorpresa, que al no le llego nada y tampoco me metí en mucho detalle. Su mujer si que se metió en mas detalles...
> 
> Lo de las empresas con deudas que he mencionado, cierto, alguien tendrá que liquidar. Sin embargos de los administradores, que es lo que estamos discutiendo.



Hombre!! Gracias por la oferta!!  pero tu amigo más que le tenga que dar yo ánimos *necesita a gritos* *que alguien le de asesoramiento solvente *(o que el gestor se haga cargo de los pufos en los que ha hecho incurrir al obligado al pago que para algo los gestores están pagando y tienen seguros para estos casos) 

De entrada cuando dices que no recibió nada espero que no te estés referiendo a que no ha recibido las comunicaciones, trámites de audiencia y resoluciones, correspondientes al proceso que detallo a continuación, por *carta certificada con acuse de recibo en su domicilio, ni un mísero aviso del cartero.*

Tendría su aquel teniendo en cuenta que d*esde 2013 los empresarios están obligados a comparecer en la Sede Electrónica de la Seguridad Social para la recepción de notificaciones telemáticas*



Por ahí se le han metido los pufos de la SL, la declaración de insolvencia de la SL, la derivación de responsabilidad previo trámite de audiencia, la reclamación de deuda por derivación, la providencia de apremio por no haber pagado la reclamación de deuda en plazo, las diligencias de embargo...

No le ha llegado de repente, no. Se han movido cantidad de Mb (ahora no se mueven papeles, se mueven bits) antes de llegar al embargo.

Y como mínimo dos personas están habilitadas por defecto para la recepción de estas notificaciones: el obligado (en todo caso) y a quien autorice (al autorizado RED o a un apoderado, por defecto y de oficio se asigna al autorizado RED hasta que el obligado autoriza al apoderado o desautoriza al RED)

Cuando alguien me dice que no le ha llegado nada, le miro el expediente electrónico y veo el mogollón de trámites y notificaciones electrónicas pues como que de entrada ya me viene a decir aquello de acordarse de San Pedro cuando llueve. En los casos que lleva la razón se le da, en los casos en los que no lleva la razón (los más) pues no. Ello es debido a simple cálculo de probabilidades. Es más fácil si llevabas la razón parar en la derivación de responsabilidad que cuando ya estás con el embargo (y si hay tercerias de dominio o de mejor derecho ya te cagas)


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## monbolongo (5 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Hombre!! Gracias por la oferta!!  pero tu amigo más que le tenga que dar yo ánimos *necesita a gritos* *que alguien le de asesoramiento solvente *(o que el gestor se haga cargo de los pufos en los que ha hecho incurrir al obligado al pago que para algo los gestores están pagando y tienen seguros para estos casos)
> 
> De entrada cuando dices que no recibió nada espero que no te estés referiendo a que no ha recibido las comunicaciones, trámites de audiencia y resoluciones, correspondientes al proceso que detallo a continuación, por *carta certificada con acuse de recibo en su domicilio, ni un mísero aviso del cartero.*
> 
> ...




Jojojo, me manda el banco y amazon un email + notificación push + sms cada vez que se mueve algo en mi cuenta, hago login desde un sitio "inesperado" o quieren venderme algo y para ver las notificaciones de Hacienda tengo que acerdarme de meterme en una web una vez a la semana, con un infierno de firma electrónica, por si acaso a algún funcionario ladrón se le ha ocurrido hacerme un requerimiento.

Luego que si no tiene sentido montar empresas fuera de España.


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Jojojo, me manda el banco y amazon un email + notificación push + sms cada vez que se mueve algo en mi cuenta, hago login desde un sitio "inesperado" o quieren venderme algo y para ver las notificaciones de Hacienda tengo que acerdarme de meterme en una web una vez a la semana, con un infierno de firma electrónica, por si acaso a algún funcionario ladrón se le ha ocurrido hacerme un requerimiento.
> 
> Luego que si no tiene sentido montar empresas fuera de España.



Poca experiencia en el tema tienes.

Si tiene los datos actualizados la SS avisa al obligado a través de un SMS y de una mensaje de correo electrónico.

Al autorizado RED (gestor) también se le envía un SMS y un aviso a través de WinSiltra.

Voy a evitar que pierdas 5 minutos de tu vida viendo el tutorial y te aviso que p*uedes acceder a las notificaciones telemáticas con cl@ve permanente*, que para eso se ha creado la clave, nada de certificados que el usuario medio no sabe solicitar ni instalar ni manejar.

Aunque me da que, vistas las ganas que le pones, en la puta vida vas a acceder.

Ahora para darte de alta como autonomo o montar una empresa tienes que pasar por el certificado o la cl@ve sí o sí.

Si algún día te da por montarte una empresa o hacerte autónomo ya te avisará el gestor que te ha hecho los megabiteos (ya no hay papeleos) si tienes alguna notificación telematica.


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Jojojo, me manda el banco y amazon un email + notificación push + sms cada vez que se mueve algo en mi cuenta, hago login desde un sitio "inesperado" o quieren venderme algo




*En este vídeo tutorial (el del post que está justo encima del tuyo) te mostramos cómo consultar las notificaciones telemáticas de la Seguridad Social. El primer paso es acceder a la Sede Electrónica de la Seguridad Social (sede.seg-social.gob.es). Después, debes pulsar en el apartado Notificaciones/Comunicaciones, accederás a todas las instrucciones y, a continuación podrás identificarte con certificado digital o cl@ve, por motivos de seguridad no hay otro modo de acceder a dichas notificaciones.

Una vez dentro podrás ver el listado de las notificaciones puestas a tu disposición. Lo habitual es que la Seguridad Social te avise de que tienes una notificación vía sms o correo electrónico.*






¿Cómo consulto las notificaciones telemáticas de la Seguridad Social? - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


¿Cómo consulto las notificaciones telemáticas de la Seguridad Social? 31/12/2020 Trámites Actualidad En este vídeo tutorial te mostramos cómo consultar las notificaciones telemáticas de la...




revista.seg-social.es


----------



## frankie83 (5 Ago 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> "El cambio fue como de la noche a la mañana": por qué hay españoles cerrando sus empresas y abriéndolas en Estonia por internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No todos somos una multinacional 

a nosotros nos gusta pagar irpf


----------



## Burbujarras (5 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> asi es . es universal para cualquier extranjero patero que se presente . tu espàñolito si no tienes tarjeta como mucho te trataran en urgencias y suplicando mucho !!






samaruc dijo:


> El RD 10/2012 está modificado. Lo de si superabas los 100k anuales no te cubría la asistencia sanitaria, p.e., se declaró inconstitucional.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143035
> 
> ...



O sea que universal y a @JuanJoseRuiz le dió un ataque antes de scrollear a la respuesta. Lo modifico pues:

asi es . es universal para cualquier gitano cani de usera tuneado que se presente . tu epoñol de bien si no tienes tarjeta como mucho te trataran en urgencias y suplicando mucho !!


----------



## Burbujarras (5 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Por si no me he explicado bien o la ley no está bastante clara.
> 
> _*Estarán comprendidos en el sistema de la Seguridad Social*, a efectos de las prestaciones contributivas, cualquiera que sea su sexo, estado civil y profesión, *los españoles que residan en España y los extranjeros que residan o se encuentren legalmente en España, siempre que, en ambos supuestos, ejerzan su actividad en territorio naciona*l_
> 
> ...



Pero en la actividad económica controlas que la empresa no se va a la mierda, ser accionista es una mierda de control sobre la empresa. Esos siempre salen en las noticias diluidos o en los corralitos debajo de las cuentas de hasta 100k eypos.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (5 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Hombre!! Gracias por la oferta!!  pero tu amigo más que le tenga que dar yo ánimos *necesita a gritos* *que alguien le de asesoramiento solvente *(o que el gestor se haga cargo de los pufos en los que ha hecho incurrir al obligado al pago que para algo los gestores están pagando y tienen seguros para estos casos)
> 
> De entrada cuando dices que no recibió nada espero que no te estés referiendo a que no ha recibido las comunicaciones, trámites de audiencia y resoluciones, correspondientes al proceso que detallo a continuación, por *carta certificada con acuse de recibo en su domicilio, ni un mísero aviso del cartero.*
> 
> ...



Me has convencido. El lunes, después de mas de 20 años, vuelvo a España y monto 3-4 empresas...

Un pdf "normal" con alguna notificación con referencia a la legislación correspondiente suele ocupar entre 0,8 y 1,2 MB. Si movéis cantidad de MB, mi enhorabuena. A mi solo me llegan notificaciones al correo electrónico dado como dirección de contacto, entro en la sede administrativa correspondiente con mi certificado electrónico a partir de un enlace contenido en el correo electrónico, veo lo que hay y actuó en consecuencia (te suelen dar hasta un enlace para iniciar el proceso de pago). Todo con un vocabulario normal, que entiende el pepito de a pie, con procedimientos de recurso sencillos, con procesos de declaración sencillísimos, con requisitos contables que incluso te permiten llevar tu los "libros" sin saber el idioma local, etc... Por ejemplo, en Suecia; en la otra orilla del Báltico, incluso mas simplificado todo. El gestor esta MUERTO en el norte de Europa. Lo dicho, el lunes hago la maleta de carton y me vuelvo a casa, incluso antes de Navidad. Ganas tremendas de que me embarguen sueldos, cuentas y demás siguiendo el super cuqui procedimiento que tan bien has descrito, creado para alegrar la vida de los administradores (que no socios, ojo, no nos olvidemos de que no son lo mismo) de las SL.

Ojo: MB = unidad de tamaño de ficheros; Mb = unidad de velocidad de descarga.

Esta es la realidad societaria española, te pongas como te pongas: paco empresas de mierda de menos de 5 empleados en un % altísimo, chiringuitos que un tío con la EGB acabada tendría que poder gestionar de forma civilizada, sin necesidad de gestores, abogados y titiriteros varios, y sin acoso administrativo. Nunca he sido muy fan de Estonia (nunca ha valido para lo que se discute en el foro en general) hasta hoy


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

Jim-Bo Pellegrini dijo:


> Me has convencido. El lunes, después de mas de 20 años, vuelvo a España y monto 3-4 empresas...
> 
> Un pdf "normal" con alguna notificación con referencia a la legislación correspondiente suele ocupar entre 0,8 y 1,2 MB. Si movéis cantidad de MB, mi enhorabuena. A mi solo me llegan notificaciones al correo electrónico dado como dirección de contacto, entro en la sede administrativa correspondiente con mi certificado electrónico a partir de un enlace contenido en el correo electrónico, veo lo que hay y actuó en consecuencia (te suelen dar hasta un enlace para iniciar el proceso de pago). Todo con un vocabulario normal, que entiende el pepito de a pie, con procedimientos de recurso sencillos, con procesos de declaración sencillísimos, con requisitos contables que incluso te permiten llevar tu los "libros" sin saber el idioma local, etc... Por ejemplo, en Suecia; en la otra orilla del Báltico, incluso mas simplificado todo. El gestor esta MUERTO en el norte de Europa. Lo dicho, el lunes hago la maleta de carton y me vuelvo a casa, incluso antes de Navidad. Ganas tremendas de que me embarguen sueldos, cuentas y demás siguiendo el super cuqui procedimiento que tan bien has descrito, creado para alegrar la vida de los administradores (que no socios, ojo, no nos olvidemos de que no son lo mismo) de las SL.
> 
> ...



No hace falta que hagas ninguna maleta.

Te acercas al consulado español, te sacas el certificado digital



Servicios consulares



Te metes en el PAE






Portal PAE Electrónico







paeelectronico.es





Y a tirar millas. a funcionar con las sedes electrónicas de las diferentes administraciones.

*Mover datos lo que es mover datos... Poca cosa. Unos petabytes de nada... *

* El Green Data Center gestionará más de 4 petabytes de información y costará 60 millones. Tres UTEs han sido admitidas para gestionar la transformación digital informática y optan a un contrato de 123 millones. *









Accenture arrebata a Indra el diseño del megacentro de datos de Escrivá en Soria


El Green Data Center gestionará más de 4 petabytes de información y costará 60 millones. Tres UTEs han sido admitidas para gestionar la transformación digital informática y optan a un contrato de 123 millones.




www.lainformacion.com





Para hacerse una idea:

*Ejemplos*

_Internet Archive tiene alrededor de 70 petabytes de datos.12_
_Google procesa sobre 20 petabytes de datos cada día.3_
_En diciembre de 2007, YouTube tuvo un tráfico de 27 petabytes.4_
_El Gran Colisionador de Hadrones genera unos 20 petabytes de datos útiles al año.5_
_Filmar la vida de una persona (100 años) en alta definición (10 megapíxeles, 50 fotogramas por segundo) ocuparía 0,5 petabytes. Sin tener en cuenta, formato ni codificación de vídeo, ni audio.5_
_Facebook tiene 60 000 millones de imágenes, lo que supone 1,5 petabytes de almacenamiento6 y crece a un ritmo de 220 millones de imágenes por semana._
_Isohunt tiene ficheros torrent indexados por valor de 1,6 petabytes.7_
_AT&T transfiere por sus redes alrededor de 16 petabytes de datos al día.8_
_Megaupload consiguió 25 petabytes de archivos antes de su cierre.9_



_





Petabyte - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




_


----------



## samaruc (5 Ago 2022)

> A mi solo me llegan notificaciones al correo electrónico dado como dirección de contacto, entro en la sede administrativa correspondiente con mi certificado electrónico a partir de un enlace contenido en el correo electrónico, veo lo que hay y actuó en consecuencia (te suelen dar hasta un enlace para iniciar el proceso de pago).



Las notificaciones telemáticas de la SS desde el lado del ciudadano funcionan tal que así:

- Recibes un SMS o un correo electrónico con un aviso tienes una notificación pendiente (*aunque tengan enlace no los pincho por precaución, no vaya a ser phising o scamming, es preferible ir directo al área personal de la sede electrónica*)

- Realizas los pasos del videotutorial que he enlazado más arriba (te identificas y descargas el documento en pdf)

- Puedes tener comunicaciones, requerimientos de documentación, trámites de audiencia, resoluciones, cartas de pago... Cualquier tipo de documento administrativo que sea susceptible de tratamiento electrónico (con su código de barras y/o su CSV -código seguro de verificación- y su CEA -código electrónico de verificación)


----------



## monbolongo (5 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Las notificaciones telemáticas de la SS desde el lado del ciudadano funcionan tal que así:
> 
> - Recibes un SMS o un correo electrónico con un aviso tienes una notificación pendiente (*aunque tengan enlace no los pincho por precaución, no vaya a ser phising o scamming, es preferible ir directo al área personal de la sede electrónica*)
> 
> ...



Pareces un funcionario español. A ver si te enteras, que yo no tengo por qué mirar ningún tutorial para recibir una notificación de Amazon o de mi banco, por qué los funcionarios se empeñan en diseñar procedimientos que requieren que pierda el tiempo mirando tutoriales...si cualquier plataforma de CRM cutre te permite mandar un email y saber si el receptor lo ha abierto, sin obligar al receptor a mirar ningún tutorial ni instalarse ninguna app, ni mirar la fecha de validez del DNI (cl@ve).

Como han dicho más arriba con esos abrumadores argumentos vais a convencer a todos los que han montado sus empresas offshore a que vuelvan a Españistan para que los funcionatas puedan controlarles y robarles con menor esfuerzo.


----------



## samaruc (6 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Pareces un funcionario español. A ver si te enteras, que yo no tengo por qué mirar ningún tutorial para recibir una notificación de Amazon o de mi banco, por qué los funcionarios se empeñan en diseñar procedimientos que requieren que pierda el tiempo mirando tutoriales...si cualquier plataforma de CRM cutre te permite mandar un email y saber si el receptor lo ha abierto, sin obligar al receptor a mirar ningún tutorial ni instalarse ninguna app, ni mirar la fecha de validez del DNI (cl@ve).
> 
> Como han dicho más arriba con esos abrumadores argumentos vais a convencer a todos los que han montado sus empresas offshore a que vuelvan a Españistan para que los funcionatas puedan controlarles y robarles con menor esfuerzo.



Hay que jodersr. El tutorial no es para recibir la notificación. Es informativo y lo he sacado de la revista electrónica Activa de un artículo de difusión para gente que se enfrenta por primera vez al servicio por qué ha recibido un SMS o un correo electrónico (muchos se piensan que es scamming o phishing)






¿Cómo consulto las notificaciones telemáticas de la Seguridad Social? - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


¿Cómo consulto las notificaciones telemáticas de la Seguridad Social? 31/12/2020 Trámites Actualidad En este vídeo tutorial te mostramos cómo consultar las notificaciones telemáticas de la...




revista.seg-social.es





Que tampoco hace puta falta verlo si ya lo conoces (como la banca electrónica o el Amazon o cualquier comercio electrónico). ¿La primera vez que accediste a Amazon o a banca electrónica conocías toda su operativa o ibas probando? ¿No te has leído nunca un puto FAQ para saber utilizar un servicio web? Pues esto es lo mismo. 

Lo de la identificación electrónica (clave o certificado) es por seguridad que si te pillan las claves del banco te limpian la cuenta pero es que si te pillan la identificación electrónica es que te hacen un desgraciado con la cantidad de fraudes que pueden hacer en tu nombre. 






La Seguridad Social recomienda el uso de canales oficiales para consultas y trámites administrativos Cómo solicitar cita previa para pensiones y otras prestaciones de la Seguridad Social Conozca el estado de su solicitud del IMV Qué es el número de la Seguridad Social y dónde obtenerlo Guía sobre el nuevo complemento a la infancia del IMV Todos los trámites para dar de alta a un beneficiario a la Seguridad Social Consulte el estado de su solicitud de prestación identificándose vía sms Estos serán los importes del Ingreso Mínimo Vital en 2022 Cómo pedir el nuevo complemento para reducir la brecha de género junto a la solicitud de su pensión Cómo pedir la prestación por nacimiento y cuidado de menor El permiso por nacimiento y cuidado de menor será de 16 semanas para ambos progenitores a partir de enero Ya puedes simular tu futura jubilación identificándote a través de sms - Revista Seguridad Social - Seguridad Social


La Seguridad Social recomienda el uso de canales oficiales para consultas y trámites administrativos 18/05/2020 Actualidad El Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social ha detectado la...




revista.seg-social.es


----------



## samaruc (6 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Pareces un funcionario español. A ver si te enteras, que yo no tengo por qué mirar ningún tutorial para recibir una notificación de Amazon o de mi banco, por qué los funcionarios se empeñan en diseñar procedimientos que requieren que pierda el tiempo mirando tutoriales...si cualquier plataforma de CRM cutre te permite mandar un email y saber si el receptor lo ha abierto, sin obligar al receptor a mirar ningún tutorial ni instalarse ninguna app, ni mirar la fecha de validez del DNI (cl@ve).
> 
> Como han dicho más arriba con esos abrumadores argumentos vais a convencer a todos los que han montado sus empresas offshore a que vuelvan a Españistan para que los funcionatas puedan controlarles y robarles con menor esfuerzo.



Amplío.

A nivel mercantil que una plataforma CRM cutre permita saber si el recepto ha abierto el mail o no pues está muy bien y será muy útil para ciertos aspectos del negocio pero es que de lo que estoy tratando es de medios para *comprobar la integridad y autenticidad del documento electrónico. *

Que tampoco es que estés obligado a verificar el documento electrónico, eh?? Es por seguridad. No sé si alguna vez te habrán colado una factura falsa por e-mail. Debe ser muy útil para el emisor saber si el receptor lo ha abierto pero para el receptor *es impepinable verificar que esa factura es real* antes de proceder a su conformidad, contabilidad y pago. ¿Como confirmas que una factura que no esperabas es real? En mi barrio hay que rascar. Con un documento electrónico no hace falta rascar. Metes la huella electrónica (CSV o CEA) en el servicio web de verificación y no tienes que estar llamando por teléfono al puto funcivago que no te lo coge por qué la atención telefónica al ciudadano está externalizada y no se encuentra bien dimensionada para el volumen de llamadas y no para de saltarte el robot o directamente comunicando.

Me imagino que en seresdeluzlandia no tendréis estos casos:

_
Los ciberdelincuentes buscan nuevas formas de quedarse con lo ajeno. El Banco de España ha alertado esta semana del conocido como fraude del correo electrónico corporativo o Business E-mail Compromise (BEC), que afecta a empresas que pagan facturas a través de transferencias bancarias.

Según se explica en el portal del cliente bancario de la entidad, el engaño consiste en suplantar a algún proveedor que remite facturas a una compañía a través del correo electrónico. Haciéndose pasar por ella y suplantando el IBAN del pago, consiguen desviar dinero a cuentas de los delincuentes._









La estafa de las facturas crece en España: qué hacer si caes en la trampa y ya has pagado


Los ciberdelincuentes buscan nuevas formas de quedarse con lo ajeno. El pago de falsas facturas a través de transferencias dificulta la resolución, pero hay salida.




www.lavanguardia.com





Afortunados vosotros. Vuestro será el reino de los CEO.


----------



## sinname (6 Ago 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> A ver , que lo que te ahorras es el robo de 300 al mes de SS ( quie quiere aumentar el escrivá) , y recaudarles el IVA
> El irpf lo pagas como persona física residente en España.
> 
> Eso sí, te montas la empresita estonia , y te pones nómina SMI.
> ...


----------



## samaruc (6 Ago 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> A ver , que lo que te ahorras es el robo de 300 al mes de SS ( quie quiere aumentar el escrivá) , y recaudarles el IVA
> El irpf lo pagas como persona física residente en España.
> 
> Eso sí, te montas la empresita estonia , y te pones nómina SMI.
> ...



Mientras limites la actividad de tu empresa fuera de España no hay problema alguno por lo del alta en SS.

Ahora bien...

Como tengas actividad en España te vas a comer un buen pufete por lo que a la SS se refiere entre sanciones por falta de alta y liquidación de cuotas atrasadas.

Al primer cliente que te pida el corriente de SS y de hacienda le va a dar igual que seas e-estonio que para comerse pufos tiene demasiados contratistas de confianza para elegir y a ver como justifica tu subcontratación si no tienes actividad en España ¿vas a hacer un e-desplazamiento desde tu e-residencia estonia?

*El Supremo dinamita el sistema de subrogación en las contratas de servicios*
*Las adjudicatarias cargarán con deudas que afloren con Hacienda o la Seguridad Social
El Alto Tribunal ha unificado doctrina tras sentencias en Luxemburgo*









El Supremo dinamita el sistema de subrogación en las contratas de servicios


Las adjudicatarias cargarán con deudas que afloren con Hacienda o la Seguridad Social El Alto Tribunal ha unificado doctrina tras sentencias en Luxemburgo




cincodias.elpais.com





Me temo que por este hilo hay mucho *Manolete, zi no zabe pa qué te mete*.




Meto ejemplo de país poblado por seres de la luz respecto las empresas de transporte:





_Por lo tanto, *a partir de septiembre de 2020 las autoridades holandeses empezarán a sancionar* las empresas que no hayan notificado el desplazamiento de sus trabajadores.

Todas las empresas con trabajadores desplazados y autónomos (con o sin trabajadores) del sector del transporte de mercancías por carretera están obligados a notificar los desplazamientos.

¿Qué obligaciones tiene la empresa?_


_La empresa tiene la obligación de designar un representante con domicilio en Holanda._
_Notificar el desplazamiento de los conductores mediante una comunicación telemática con una validez máxima de 1 año._
_Documentación trabajadores desplazados

No será necesario llevar en el vehículo una copia de la notificación del desplazamiento pero si se exigirá que el conductor lleve consigo los siguientes documentos (en papel o en versión digital):_


_Contrato de trabajo._
_Nómina y comprobante de pago._
_Resumen de horas de trabajo (tacógrafo)._
_Formulario A1._









Trabajadores desplazados: Holanda comenzará a sancionar a partir de septiembre de 2020


Desde del 1 de marzo de 2020, todas las empresas que desplazan trabajadores a Holanda deben notificarlo al gobierno de los Países Bajos




diariodetransporte.com
















En Francia son más cachondos cachondas cachondes, además de esto te piden también el CLEISS




Nada que no puedas obtener a golpe de click.

Pero...

*Si no quieres acabar con el ano dilatado bandera de Japón style más te vale que busques asesoramiento especializado más que lo que un tío (que seguramente en la vida real no será nadie pero que en internet se monta sus historias) te diga en una web no oficial o en un floro.*


----------



## unaburbu (6 Ago 2022)

Hombres de paja para contratos de suministro, teléfono, etc, manda.


----------



## samaruc (6 Ago 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Hombres de paja para contratos de suministro, teléfono, etc, manda.



Lo malo de ir de pufero es que las empresas serias no te dan negocio y el juego acaba siendo entre puferos que pasan como de la mierda de la burocracia esta que para subrogar una contrata te pidan papeles (de estar al corriente en la SS y Hacienda) que no se piden en los países de seres de la luz en la que todos se fian de todos y nadie se come un pufo como un camión por qué son todos muy legales y cumplidores. En esos países puedes comprar empresas endeudadas hasta las trancas que sabes que no pasa nada. Que el vendedor al cerrar el trato con el estrechón de manos ya te ha dicho que no te va a dejar ningún pufo y se las va a pirar al Caribe con la pasta que le has dado. Que si no te ha traspasado la empresa limpia de polvo y paja ha sido por los imponderables esos que ya sabes tú que siempre hay.

Y ahora una ración de preguntas:

¿Sabes lo que es el _levantamiento del velo_?









El levantamiento del velo societario


La jurisprudencia ha tenido que construir sus propios mecanismos para combatir los eventuales abusos de la personalidad jurídica,...




www.iberley.es





¿Sabes lo que es un administrador de hecho?





__





Jurisprudencia sobre Administrador de hecho | Iberley


Iberley. Base de datos de Jurisprudencia sobre Administrador de hecho en España. Filtre por Voces, Orden, Tribunal, Fallo, Ponente, Año, Tipo Sentencia, Doctrina TS, Vademecum, Num. sentencia, Num. recurso, ID Cendoj




www.iberley.es













¿En qué circunstancias responden los administradores de hecho de las deudas sociales? - ILP Abogados


El art. 236 LSC también hace referencia a la responsabilidad de los administradores de hecho. La equipara a la generada por los administradores de derecho.




www.ilpabogados.com





¿Sabes lo que es la derivación de responsabilidad al administrador?









Los administradores de una sociedad podrían tener que asumir personalmente las deudas tributarias de la empresa


Los asesores fiscales urgen al Gobierno a revisión la figura tributaria de "derivación de responsabilidad" por la cual un administrador o el dueño de una sociedad puede acabar asumiendo las deudas con Hacienda.




www.autonomosyemprendedor.es





¿Conoces a Manolete?


----------



## monbolongo (6 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> La primera vez que accediste a Amazon o a banca electrónica conocías toda su operativa o ibas probando? ¿No te has leído nunca un puto FAQ para saber utilizar un servicio web? Pues esto es lo mismo.



Pues evidentemente no. ¿Tú te has tenido que leer un manual o tutorial para comprarpor Amazon, buscar en google, usar twitter o forear en burbuja?

Naturalmente que no, porque detrás hya profesionales de diseño UX. Esas empresas se preocupan (por la cuenta que les trae) de que sus sistemas sean intuitivos. A los funcivagos españoles no, porque el administrado "que se joda" y si se equivoca pues encima multa al canto.

Hay paises donde la administración pública está al servicio de los ciudadanos y paises donde la administración pública parasita a los ciudadanos.


----------



## monbolongo (6 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Mientras limites la actividad de tu empresa fuera de España no hay problema alguno por lo del alta en SS.
> 
> Ahora bien...
> 
> ...



Me parece que andas perdido. Las empresas de los e-residentes hacen actividades 100% digitales, no mueven mercancías ni átomos. SOLO BITS. Y eso lo puedes hacer desde España, Estonia o Singapur.

De hecho muchos de los e-residentes no pasan más de 180 días en ningún pais (nómadas digitales) y suelen pedir la residencia en Chipre.

Para los que residen en España lo ya mencionado, si no trabajan para la sociedad y todo el trabajo se realiza fuera (y siendo digital es fácil conseguirlo) solo pagarán impuestos al repartir dividendos, lo que te permite evitar muchos de los quebraderos de cabeza de ser autónomo o montar una SLU en España (y no tanto ahorrar en impuestos, para eso mejor montar la empresa en otros paises, y no en Estonia que pertenece a la UE).


----------



## samaruc (7 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Pues evidentemente no. ¿Tú te has tenido que leer un manual o tutorial para comprarpor Amazon, buscar en google, usar twitter o forear en burbuja?
> 
> Naturalmente que no, porque detrás hya profesionales de diseño UX. Esas empresas se preocupan (por la cuenta que les trae) de que sus sistemas sean intuitivos. A los funcivagos españoles no, porque el administrado "que se joda" y si se equivoca pues encima multa al canto.
> 
> Hay paises donde la administración pública está al servicio de los ciudadanos y paises donde la administración pública parasita a los ciudadanos.



Yo no he tenido que hacer ningún curso ni verme ningún video tutorial para lo que es identificarse, siguiente, siguiente, siguiente, aceptar, firmar, imprimir. Ya ves. Una jodienda lo del video tutorial este. Es mucho más difícil hacer una apuesta on line y hasta que se limitó la publicidad el Sobera se sacaba un sobresueldo majo por no hablar de los quintillones de anuncios y patrocinios deportivos. Ese gasto en publicidad tiene un retorno. La intensidad de esas campañas me hace pensar que esta gente mueve muuuuucha pasta y que tienen muchos clientes que no son mayores ni tontos.

Estos de las apuestas y mucha gente más, por muy intuitivo, que sea necesita apoyo. Si es que hay gente que paga 50€ por qué le pidan una puta vida laboral y cuando se enteran que es gratuita y piden que se les devuelva el dinero hay que decirles que es totalmente legal que un tercero le cobre por el servicio de la gestión (por eso se llaman gestores) no por el documento que se expide de manera gratuita y es meter dni, fecha nacimiento y móvil, darle a un botón, recibir un código SMS, introducirlo y sacar el pdf!!!

Es mucho más jodido (hay más pasos) comprar algo por amazon y no veo a nadie cobrando por hacer pedidos (cuestión aparte los dropshippers)


----------



## monbolongo (7 Ago 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Yo no he tenido que hacer ningún curso ni verme ningún video tutorial para lo que es identificarse, siguiente, siguiente, siguiente, aceptar, firmar, imprimir. Ya ves. Una jodienda lo del video tutorial este. Es mucho más difícil hacer una apuesta on line y hasta que se limitó la publicidad el Sobera se sacaba un sobresueldo majo por no hablar de los quintillones de anuncios y patrocinios deportivos. Ese gasto en publicidad tiene un retorno. La intensidad de esas campañas me hace pensar que esta gente mueve muuuuucha pasta y que tienen muchos clientes que no son mayores ni tontos.
> 
> Estos de las apuestas y mucha gente más, por muy intuitivo, que sea necesita apoyo. Si es que hay gente que paga 50€ por qué le pidan una puta vida laboral y cuando se enteran que es gratuita y piden que se les devuelva el dinero hay que decirles que es totalmente legal que un tercero le cobre por el servicio de la gestión (por eso se llaman gestores) no por el documento que se expide de manera gratuita y es meter dni, fecha nacimiento y móvil, darle a un botón, recibir un código SMS, introducirlo y sacar el pdf!!!
> 
> Es mucho más jodido (hay más pasos) comprar algo por amazon y no veo a nadie cobrando por hacer pedidos (cuestión aparte los dropshippers)



A que eres gestor, es ddcir vives de que la administración española haga los procedimientos complicados y farragosos. Pues mira, hay otros paises que lo ponen fácil al contribuyente y donde las gestorías son por tanto más económicas (porque todo está mucho más automatizado).

Por eso tu empeño en pintarlo tan mal... porque Companio es la competencia de tu gremio y claro se te acaba el chollo de cobrar 50€ por descargar una vida laboral, porque en el momento en que una administración simplifica las cosas tu conocimiento pierde valor.


----------



## samaruc (7 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> A que eres gestor, es ddcir vives de que la administración española haga los procedimientos complicados y farragosos. Pues mira, hay otros paises que lo ponen fácil al contribuyente y donde las gestorías son por tanto más económicas (porque todo está mucho más automatizado).
> 
> Por eso tu empeño en pintarlo tan mal... porque Companio es la competencia de tu gremio y claro se te acaba el chollo de cobrar 50€ por descargar una vida laboral, porque en el momento en que una administración simplifica las cosas tu conocimiento pierde valor.



¿Quien está poniendo a parir la simplificación de los procedimientos administrativos?

¿Yo? 

Si opino que es más dificil hacer una compra on-line o una apuesta deportiva con pasarela de pago y paypal si no lo has hecho nunca que darte de alta en autónomos!!!

Lo puedes comprobar en el portal de la SS:
















__





Colectivos







portal.seg-social.gob.es






O dar de alta a una empleada del hogar














__





Colectivos







portal.seg-social.gob.es









(PD: actualmentet soy técnico en SS aunque en su día fui gestor, sí)


----------



## samaruc (7 Ago 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> Me parece que andas perdido. Las empresas de los e-residentes hacen actividades 100% digitales, no mueven mercancías ni átomos. SOLO BITS. Y eso lo puedes hacer desde España, Estonia o Singapur.
> 
> De hecho muchos de los e-residentes no pasan más de 180 días en ningún pais (nómadas digitales) y suelen pedir la residencia en Chipre.
> 
> Para los que residen en España lo ya mencionado, si no trabajan para la sociedad y todo el trabajo se realiza fuera (y siendo digital es fácil conseguirlo) solo pagarán impuestos al repartir dividendos, lo que te permite evitar muchos de los quebraderos de cabeza de ser autónomo o montar una SLU en España (y no tanto ahorrar en impuestos, para eso mejor montar la empresa en otros paises, y no en Estonia que pertenece a la UE).



No acabo de encontrar la diferencia entre lo que digo

_*'Mientras limites la actividad de tu empresa fuera de España no hay problema alguno por lo del alta en SS.*_

*Ahora bien...

Como tengas actividad en España te vas a comer un buen pufete por lo que a la SS se refiere entre sanciones por falta de alta y liquidación de cuotas atrasadas.' *

Y lo que dices.

_*'Para los que residen en España lo ya mencionado, si no trabajan para la sociedad y todo el trabajo se realiza fuera (y siendo digital es fácil conseguirlo) solo pagarán impuestos al repartir dividendos, lo que te permite evitar muchos de los quebraderos de cabeza de ser autónomo'*_


Juraría que estamos diciendo lo mismo. ¿Podrías decirme donde se encuentra la diferencia?

¿Tendría que haber acotado el *'no hay problema alguno' por la falta de alta en la SS al no estar comprendido en el campo de aplicación'*?

Es que creía que este _conceto_ *residencia+actividad en España = alta en SS y cualquier otra combinación residencia/actividad España/extranjero no suponía alta alguna en SS* ya había quedado claro en un tochopost anterior...


----------



## alexforum (7 Nov 2022)

monbolongo dijo:


> A ver, esoto es como poner un candado gordo a la bici o una alarma de Securitas Direct. No van a impedir que te roben, pero si hay otras bicis y otras casas sin eso pues los ladrones irán primero a por los otros.
> 
> La cosa es que si montas la empresa en Estonia paralos ladrones de Hacienda es u poco más difícil embargar las cuentas de la empresa estona. Eso si, dinero quete traigas a España como persona fisica (que reside en España), dinero que lógicamente tendra que tributar en España.
> 
> ...



Creo que no lo quieres entender. Es que da igual donde estan tus trabajadores, si el equipo directivo esta en España ya puedes tener trabajadores en la China o en Papua Nueva Guinea, que para el estado es una empresa con actividad permanente en España.

Que sea dificil a Hacienda reclamar la empresa a Estonia y el funcionario sea un vago y termine pasando, o que hacienda no suela mirar ese tipo de cosas, eso ya es otro tema...

Pero como poder, no se puede.


----------



## Skreytingamaður (7 Nov 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Creo que no lo quieres entender. Es que da igual donde estan tus trabajadores, si el equipo directivo esta en España ya puedes tener trabajadores en la China o en Papua Nueva Guinea, que para el estado es una empresa con actividad permanente en España.
> 
> Que sea dificil a Hacienda reclamar la empresa a Estonia y el funcionario sea un vago y termine pasando, o que hacienda no suela mirar ese tipo de cosas, eso ya es otro tema...
> 
> Pero como poder, no se puede.



Tienes razón, y añadiré otra cosa más. Todo el dinero que tengas dentro de bancos de la ue te lo pueden quitar fácilmente. Hay una ley europea que permite el embargo de bienes dentro de territorio comunitario.
Cuidado con las cuentas de N26, Revolut, etc 
El que quiera emprender lo mejor que puede hacer es ir haciendo las maletas


----------



## alexforum (7 Nov 2022)

Yo no soy asesor fiscal, pero todo esto lo he investigado. Es mas llegue a pagar un asesor (de "Tu Empresa en Estonia / Companio", que honestamente no me dio una respuesta clara.
El asesor me dijo que, existen estas reglas pero que no conoce a nadie en su experiencia a la que hacienda le haya atraido la empresa a España. Vamos me sono todo a medio guitarreo, un "si si, pero no". Imagino que no quieren perder clientes que crean sus empresas.

Pero basta con buscar un poco para darse cuenta de que NO es posible:

- Basta con abrir la PAGINA WEB oficial de E-RESIDENCY para ver la primera parte del FAQ / knowledge center donde lo primero de lo que te hablan es del ESTABLECIMIENTO PERMANENTE y te recomiendan que te informes.
- Con buscar un poquito en web de asesorias se encuentra las respuestas:








Crear empresa en Estonia para tributar menos, ¿es buena idea?


Muy a menudo recibimos consultas de interesados en constituir empresas en Estonia para pagar menos impuestos, especialmente por parte de emprendedores digitales. Y la mayoría nos llegan tras haber escuchado esta opción en boca de lo que en el sector llamamos “lego”, es decir un no-profesional de...




www.relocateandsave.org






*¿Es tan fácil constituir una Sociedad en Estonia y dejar de pagar impuestos?*

Contrariamente a lo que pueda creerse, es un gran error montar una Sociedad en Estonia y empezar a facturar desde ahí mientras sigue viviendo en, por ejemplo, Madrid.


Salvo que resida en países con tributación territorial (principalmente sudeste asiático, regímenes preferenciales o islas remotas), los principios de la fiscalidad internacional no reconocen las e-residency. Mucho más importantes son conceptos como la “sede de dirección efectiva”, la “sustancia económica”, las CFC rules o transparencia fiscal internacional, y todos ellos desaconsejan opciones como la estonia.


En otras palabras, si su idea es seguir viviendo en (y operando desde) su país de residencia *no debería usted constituir una sociedad en Estonia*.


Pero todo esto no significa que haya que descartar totalmente la opción estonia, cuyas ventajas explicaremos a continuación. También, al final de esta guía, comentaremos otras alternativas para que el perfil de emprendedor digital pueda reducir su factura fiscal.


.....

Las mejores opciones en la UE son basicamente emigrar: Portugal 20% durante 10 años, Polonia (sociedad unipersonal) pags 15% + seguridad social, vamos no llegas al 20% de impuestos, Rumania 3% ... eso en la UE.

El caso de polonia lo conozco bien porque vivi alli y casi toda la gente en IT trabaja asi, o como ellos lo llaman B2B (business to business). Hasta grandes tecnologicas ofrecen B2B porque directamente sino la gente pasa de currar.

YO estoy muy JODIDO, porque me vine a España despues de 10 anios pensando en que me darian la LEY BECKHAM vamos pagar 24% como empleado durante 6 años y de momento hacienda me esta dando largas. Ademas me leo la letra pequenia de la ley beckham y si me hago autonomo o creo empresa para ganar algo extra, me sacan del plan. TOTAL QUE ME HAN JODIO.

Vamos, que mi unica opcion es dejar el alquiler y todo ( no llevo ni medio anio) y salir pitando de este pais a Polonia de nuevo, o Portugal, para no ovlver jamas.


----------

